# Celebrities and Their Gucci!  *PHOTO ONLY*



## Beach Bum

Please post pics of Celebrities with their Guccis...Bags..shoes...accessories...
No chatting Please!!
PICS ONLY!
Thanks!!


----------



## RoseMary

paris hilton:


----------



## RoseMary

lindsay lohan


----------



## RoseMary

carmen electra:


----------



## coreenmd

christina ricci





cameron diaz





amanda bynes





lindsay lohan





lindsay lohan





nicky hilton


----------



## coreenmd

All lindsay


----------



## coreenmd

All jessica alba


----------



## coreenmd

victoria beckham











jennifer love hewitt





nicole richie





mary-kate olsen


----------



## coreenmd

hilary duff





zhang ziyi





carmen electra


----------



## coreenmd

Jackie O


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Rihanna.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## superstar

Gwen


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Rachel Zoe.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## christinexo




----------



## christinexo

paris hilton's shoes


----------



## christinexo




----------



## shopprincess

Eva Pigford from America Next Top Model


----------



## shopprincess

Amanda Bynes


----------



## OG_Baby

Amanda Bynes

Star Tracks - Saturday, February 3, 2007 | ON THE ROAD AGAIN | Amanda Bynes : People.com


----------



## superstar

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## OG_Baby

Mariah Carey..Gucci Sweater???






Star Tracks - Wednesday, February 14, 2007 | OUTWARD BOUND | Mariah Carey : People.com


----------



## OG_Baby

Lilo






Lindsay Lohan Photos : People.com


----------



## OG_Baby

Lilo





Lindsay Lohan Photos : People.com


----------



## OG_Baby

Lilo's friend carrying a Gucci





Lindsay Lohan Photos : People.com


----------



## OG_Baby

Lilo and Gucci top






Lindsay Lohan Photos : People.com


----------



## OG_Baby

Lilo





Lindsay Lohan Photos : People.com


----------



## ninni-

GUCCI sunglasses - Pamela Anderson


----------



## Dazzle

Young Harvey's recent accident (he scalded himself in the bath) has only served to bring Brighton-based Jordan and husband Peter Andre closer together


----------



## Dazzle

*christina applelgate*


----------



## leslie_x

Beyoncé


----------



## leslie_x

oops sorry picture isn't showing? it did when I pasted it?
well anyhow here's the pic:


----------



## love2travel




----------



## love2travel




----------



## love2travel




----------



## love2travel




----------



## Georgiana

Thank you for this post!!!


----------



## Samantha's Collection

great new pics.thanks


----------



## snibor

Great picture!

Love2Travel: the guy in the middle--I saw him in the Gucci outlet this past November!  I guess he picked up a couple of things!

Pretty funny.


----------



## lolitablue

Isn't he the one from the show Surprise By Design?? Looks like him.


----------



## TarasBags

nice pics!


----------



## ekx012

please check your links before posting them - these both went to a PORN site.

-Amanda


----------



## nutmehgz




----------



## nutmehgz




----------



## ekx012

--------


----------



## starlet

nice pics!


----------



## Karenada

Lindsey Lohan


----------



## Staci B




----------



## Miss Latina

Rihanna is hot!


----------



## Miss Latina




----------



## Karenada

Pink


----------



## tanj

I completely forgot about these photos.I think I first say them last year and I fell in love with this bag.Does anyone know what the style number or what its called?Its so cute how Kobe is carrying the bag for her.

Vanessa Bryant


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## Karenada




----------



## rainbow_rose

*Mischa Barton.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*
*



*​


----------



## Karenada




----------



## lightblue84

mischa barton


----------



## karo

superstar said:


>


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## karo

Jessica Alba


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Coleen McLoughlin.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*




*


----------



## Karenada

rainbow_rose said:


> *Coleen McLoughlin.*
> *xxxRosexxx*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Coleen has great style and the bag is sooo gorgeous


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## rainbow_rose

*America Ferrara.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*
*



*


----------



## the_prettiest_1

tanj said:


> I completely forgot about these photos.I think I first say them last year and I fell in love with this bag.Does anyone know what the style number or what its called?Its so cute how Kobe is carrying the bag for her.
> 
> Vanessa Bryant


 
when are these pictures from??  and where??


----------



## ndin

lightblue84 said:


>



she looks cute!


----------



## lightblue84

*Tara Reid*


----------



## tanj

the_prettiest_1 said:


> when are these pictures from?? and where??


 

They are pretty old and I got them from this yahoo forum devoted to them both that I belong to.I joined early last year so they are old.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Elle and Indy


----------



## labelmom5

superstar said:


>



I would love to see her entire collection! It has to be TDF.


----------



## pquiles

Those Indy bags are gorgeous.  Love the one Coleen is carrying.


----------



## Fragrance

sorry if posted already


----------



## kittyrong

pixiedust82 said:


> christina ricci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cameron diaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amanda bynes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindsay lohan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindsay lohan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicky hilton


Oh my...amanda bynes looks cute even though her bag matches her outfit, it's not too matchy matchy


----------



## kittyrong

Samantha's Collection said:


> Elle and Indy


SOOOO fringey~~~


----------



## kittyrong

wow...didn't know jackie O did gucci...


----------



## lightblue84

*paris Hilton*


----------



## lightblue84

*ashley Judd*


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

lightblue84 said:


> *paris Hilton*



Dont flame me for saying this, but I love how all that she has on is Gucci and matches. LOL ...I'm anal like that.


----------



## lightblue84

Nelly Furtado


----------



## Karenada




----------



## AestHetiC

RAIN and his Gucci backpack. Can't see it that well in the picture though.


----------



## lightblue84

Tara Reid


----------



## lightblue84

*tara reid*


----------



## karo

Cameron Diaz


----------



## tanj

Nice ^^^^I really was wondering how that bag Cameron is wearing looked on someone.


----------



## lightblue84

more pics of *cameron diaz*


----------



## tanj

^^^^I want that bag now,lol.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Alex Curran.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*
*



*


----------



## lightblue84

*Sarah Michelle Gellar*


----------



## tanj

I seen one of these pics late last night of Sarah Michelle Gellar and I was wondering if thats vintage?I can't really see.Its beautiful.


----------



## emald37

^Yes, it is vintage.


----------



## tanj

emald37 said:


> ^Yes, it is vintage.


 
Thanks emald you know I bug the mess out of ya'll when it comes to vintage in the authenticate section.Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!Her bag is beautiful.


----------



## chanelchick

*Mariah Decked out in GUCCI.*

Sunglasses- Check
Earrings- Check
Dress - Check
Jacket - Check
Bracelet - Check
Shoes- Check

Rings - Custom Van Cleef and Arpels


----------



## tanj

^^^^^Its not showing up.I would love to see what all she has on!


----------



## chanelchick

Here ya go:

*Mariah Decked out in GUCCI.*

Sunglasses- Check
Earrings- Check
Dress - Check
Jacket - Check
Bracelet - Check
Shoes- Check

Rings - Custom Van Cleef and Arpels


----------



## tanj

Omg I love those shoes!!!!!!!!

Yeah she is decked out.Leave it up to Mariah to do it like that!


----------



## beejerry

Is she wearing a Gucci bracelet too?


----------



## chanelchick

beejerry said:


> Is she wearing a Gucci bracelet too?



Yeah it is, its on the Gucci website for $5900.


----------



## beejerry

chanelchick said:


> Yeah it is, its on the Gucci website for $5900.


 
 sticker-shock...


----------



## caruava

Just took these photos off my tv on my computer. Sorry if they aren't very clear. It's of Venus Williams with her peggy as she walks onto centre court (right now as I am typing this) for the women's Wimbledon final. Looks like a gold leather peggy? She was carrying it initially and I grabbed my camera and she had passed it on to her assistant.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Vanessa Minillo.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*
*



*​


----------



## chanelchick

Mariah again decked out in GUCCI!

London:


----------



## chanelchick

Leaving Italy, I believe:


----------



## lightblue84

*eva Longoria





*


----------



## Elysia

Eva looks great!


----------



## caruava

^Is that the small or the large size?


----------



## mickalia

Kitty2sweet said:


>


 

What is that HUGE bag she's carrying??  What season is it from, etc.?  I love it!


----------



## lightblue84

*joel madden** 






*


----------



## emald37

oops posted in wrong spot


----------



## Marylou

Spice girl Melanie B


----------



## katyxb

Amanda Bynes


----------



## katyxb

America Ferrera (Ugly Betty)


----------



## katyxb

Katherine McPhee with Gucci shoes


----------



## kneehighz

^^LOL *chomp* *chomp*


----------



## dudeiambored

http://img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/mx0077755.jpg

what bag is thattttttt
i love ittttttttttttt
and paris


----------



## dudeiambored

mickalia said:


> What is that HUGE bag she's carrying??  What season is it from, etc.?  I love it!


its from the 85th anniversary collection
or was it 80th
i forget
the anni that was last year in 06


----------



## lightblue84

*sharon stone*


----------



## katyxb

Coco Lee


----------



## katyxb

Barbie Xu


----------



## katyxb

Pace Wu


----------



## Karenada

thanks katyxb for the pics keep em coming plz.


----------



## Karenada

Does anyone know if these shoes are still available im jst drooling over them


----------



## divnanata

Samantha's Collection said:


> Elle and Indy


I am yearning for a black leather Indy and just don't know what size to get - it is driving me absolutely LOCO!! Elle and I are the same height. I think she has a large Indy. Are large bags going to be out next year? Will the medium have more staying power? The large costs $600 more....


----------



## lightblue84

ashley judd


----------



## katyxb

Betty Huang


----------



## katyxb

Makiyo


----------



## katyxb

Bernice Liu


----------



## katyxb

Liz Kong (we should all say NO to gucci pants )


----------



## katyxb

Michelle Reis


----------



## beejerry

The handsome dude is Aaron Kwok  ! He's a big Gucci fan too, not purses but clothes.



katyxb said:


> Michelle Reis


----------



## RoseMary

^ thanks so much!


----------



## kneehighz

katyxb said:


> Liz Kong (we should all say NO to gucci pants )


----------



## beastofthefields

Nicole / Hillary


----------



## beastofthefields

PARIS HILTON


----------



## beastofthefields

MISC


----------



## beastofthefields

Gucci Gucci cooooooo


----------



## kneehighz

^^ omg LOVE Jessica's pink one....I WANT!


----------



## lightblue84

*Renee Zellweger*


----------



## tanj

kneehighz said:


>



Yeah those Gucci pants shouldn't have been made.


----------



## lightblue84

*VANESSA MINILLO






*


----------



## tanj

I love that dog carrier.I makes me wish I still had a pooch=)!


----------



## kneehighz

lightblue84 said:


> *Renee Zellweger*



She's lost a lot of weight!!!


----------



## beastofthefields

Misc Gucci Toters.  Inc. Posh, Wolves player, Susie Amy, BB7 Contestant Grace


----------



## lightblue84

Christina Applegate


----------



## lightblue84

Gloria Estefan


----------



## princessDD

Britney Spears


----------



## lightblue84

Cindy Crawford


----------



## changainlove

mlowran said:


> Dont flame me for saying this, but I love how all that she has on is Gucci and matches. LOL ...I'm anal like that.


What bag is she does she have? I love it!


----------



## socalgem

changainlove said:


> What bag is she does she have? I love it!



I have that bag.


----------



## lightblue84

JENNIFER LOPEZ


----------



## katyxb

Ruby Lin


----------



## katyxb

Xiao Jie


----------



## katyxb

Jolin Tsai


----------



## katyxb

Yang Mi


----------



## katyxb

Andy Lau


----------



## k-r3n




----------



## maryg1

chanelchick said:


> Leaving Italy, I believe:


Nevermind Mariah, look at the candy box on the left! Mmmhhh...


----------



## k-r3n




----------



## SweetyPie

Hong Kong Actress/Singer - Cecilia Cheung


----------



## purse_lover1988

Nhu Loan's Gucci collection picture.


----------



## beejerry

The blondie on the last pic is... fake! Who's she?


----------



## purse_lover1988

beejerry said:


> The blondie on the last pic is... fake! Who's she?


 
lolz really? how can you tell? tell me plz.


----------



## emald37

purse_lover1988 said:


> lolz really? how can you tell? tell me plz.



It was never made.


----------



## kneehighz

That spongebob was never made either


----------



## superstar

America Ferrera-Ugly Betty


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Lucy Liu


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Kate Moss


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Lilo (Lohan)


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## simpleplan

emald37 said:


> It was never made.


wow, thanks, good to know!!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Sorry for the interjection...but I had to break the pic only rule to say thanks to beautifulbasics for all the old Tom Ford collection photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoseMary

in the background:


----------



## ValleyO

Is it just me or is this fake? I've never seen a Gucci duffle (new or vintage) that looks like this:


----------



## amnA-

Beyonce at the mumbai airport in india - with wht seems like a gucci indy -


----------



## lightblue84

EVA LONGORIA


----------



## superstar

SMG


----------



## babecakes

hilary duff.


----------



## junie

mischa said:


>


 

does anyone know if the boston bag (1st picture is still available?)
i know it was out few years ago


----------



## amnA-

the bag looks glorious in realll!!!


----------



## gucci lover

_"Cameron Diaz glistened in Gucci to honor The Departed director Martin Scorsese at the Kennedy Center Honors gala in Washington D.C. December 2."_ - per USweekly.com


----------



## Karenada

Gucci Outfit


----------



## tt_81

purse_lover1988 said:


> Nhu Loan's Gucci collection picture.


 
omg, its Nhu-Loan and her fake Gucci! I posted this pic of her on the "blondie club" before and I was told that hers is FAKE!! I can't believe a well known singer like her would carry a fake purse, eeksush: shame on her!


----------



## Karenada

gucci shoes


----------



## GGLOVER33

I have been looking all over for the sunglasses Salma is wearing ever since I saw this photo in a magazine. Does anyone know the designer?


Kitty2sweet said:


> gucci shoes


 ​


----------



## Dazzle

lindsay


----------



## miss gucci

omg have many bags  she have?i'm so jealous....


----------



## Karenada




----------



## BlkLadyLaw

R&B singer Jill Scott promotional or album photo with what looks to be a python Gucci Peggy with bamboo handle


----------



## lokailyve

drew barrymore in dress by gucci, part of the runway cruise 08 collection


----------



## katyxb

America Ferrera


----------



## katyxb

Han Ji Hye


----------



## katyxb

Harisu


----------



## katyxb

Kim Hee Sun


----------



## katyxb

Park Si Yeon


----------



## katyxb

Vicki Zhao


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## gucci lover

Baby Valentina and Mom Salma Hayek - looks like baby is wearing gucci shoes and mom is in gucci sunglasses. [hope im right]


----------



## gucci lover

Katharine McPhee in gucci shoes. Too bad she got dropped from her record label


----------



## lokailyve

paris hilton out and about getting her nails done i believe..


----------



## lokailyve

jessica alba at LAX and on her way to the Sundance. I'm loving her bag.


----------



## gucci lover

Eva Longoria at the Mandarin Hotel in Miami, FL. on Jan 18, 2008


----------



## gucci lover

another view of jessica's large guccissima horsebit hobo


----------



## sheena

[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Celebrities* and *Their* Handbags[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## luvmy3girls

gucci lover said:


> another view of jessica's large guccissima horsebit hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 336614


i LOVE this bag!!


----------



## gucci lover

Heidi from the "the hills" with her bf Spencer
-she's wearing a gucci belt


----------



## gucci lover

gucci lover said:


> Baby Valentina and Mom Salma Hayek - looks like baby is wearing gucci shoes and mom is in gucci sunglasses. [hope im right]


 
*Oops don't know what happened here, i'll repost!!*
*Salma's sunnies looks like gucci and so do the baby shoes*


----------



## gucci lover

kim kardashian in gucci boots


----------



## gucci lover

Eva Longoria again with her indy  in London on Jan 23


----------



## lightblue84

gucci lover said:


> *Oops don't know what happened here, i'll repost!!*
> *Salma's sunnies looks like gucci and so do the baby shoes*
> 
> 
> View attachment 339137
> View attachment 339138
> View attachment 339139




valentina' shoes are bottega veneta


----------



## gucci lover

^^thank you for the correction.  sorry about that


----------



## Sueshi

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## Gpoop

Damn I thought that duffel she has is unisex? I'm a guy and was going to buy it.


----------



## Adore

Gpoop said:


> Damn I thought that duffel she has is unisex? I'm a guy and was going to buy it.



Well if it's unisex there's going to be both guys AND girls wearing it!

I think it looks unisex though, definitely.


----------



## hoopdavid

yeah it is, I have it!!! but haven't used it yet.


----------



## gucci lover

Jessica Alba in a Gucci gown at GDay USA: Australia Week 2008 dinner gala at New York Citys exquisite Waldorf Astoria Jan 25, 2008


----------



## gucci lover

reggie bush in a gucci scarf w/kim kardashian while they were at the sundance film festival


----------



## sneezz

gucci lover said:


> Jessica Alba in a Gucci gown at GDay USA: Australia Week 2008 dinner gala at New York Citys exquisite Waldorf Astoria Jan 25, 2008



I can see her bump clearly.


----------



## gucci lover

Mariah Carey and BFF Jack decked out in Gucci
while shopping at the Gucci boutique on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills


----------



## FASHiON_NYCBABE

Katharine McPhee with Gucci flats






Blake Lively






Jessica Alba


----------



## Simone-xoxo

gucci lover said:


> reggie bush in a gucci scarf w/kim kardashian while they were at the sundance film festival


LOVE Reggie's scarf!!!  Love Kim's WHOLE look too!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

gucci lover said:


> Mariah Carey and BFF Jack decked out in Gucci
> while shopping at the Gucci boutique on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills



Too cute!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Renee Zellweger shooting her new movie.


----------



## luvmy3girls

sneezz said:


> I can see her bump clearly.


jessica alba looks gorgeous here


----------



## gucci lover

katharine mcphee on her honeymoon in ohau, hawaii,
leaving the LV store with a gucci shopping bag 

i wonder what she bought? :shame:


----------



## winkwinx

i would love to be in her shoes


----------



## Karenada




----------



## Chaneller

Old pic of J.Lo and her Gucci


----------



## socalgem

gucci lover said:


> kim kardashian in gucci boots



I love the fact she wears her LV with her Gucci, like I do.


----------



## gucci lover

Not a celebrity!!  But this is the girl that is sueing Oscar de la Hoya :boxing:
she's in those naughty pics with him wearing lingerie and high heels ush:


her bag is gucci - looks like the snow glam hobo


----------



## gucci lover

Josh Duhamel w/Fergie on Valentine's Day  in gucci shoes


----------



## i_love_yorkie

jojo's friend


----------



## fastcat91

Gpoop said:


> Damn I thought that duffel she has is unisex? I'm a guy and was going to buy it.




Yes it is unisex....my son has it in the black canvas instead of the beige. It looks so cool!!!!


----------



## lunatwinkle

Playboy Playmate Kendra Wilkinson from The Girls Next Door.


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## mzleah

is Kendra wearing gucci sunglasses as well??? I love it!!! does anyone know if that style is still available? TIA!


----------



## gucci lover

^^those are gucci sunnies and it looks like it could be these.  Tell me what you think...  http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/spring-summer-08/sunglasses/#0-161226-195799I31102472


----------



## mzleah

^I think you're on it!  I should go and check it out....i need to get new sunglasses real bad!!! hehehe


----------



## gucci lover

Dina Lohan - LiLo's Mama taken on March 5, 2008 in NYC


----------



## gucci lover

Miley Cyrus [sooo cute] && i want that exact hobo even more now!


----------



## gucci lover




----------



## DesignerEmma

oh goodness that bag is a beauty.
this picture might've been posted before but i saw it for the first time today and thought omg i want a gucci baby just like gwen!!!


----------



## mzleah

keep the pics coming girls....I LOVE this thread!!!!


----------



## gucci lover

miley again. same girl, same boots, same bag.... different day, different outfit  still cute! 
w/her mom at The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf in Los Angeles on Friday (March 7).


----------



## Adore

Miley carries that bag so well... I wonder what she has in it? It holds up the shape at the bottom really nicely. I have the mono large horsebit and my things, although I do carry a lot, still sink to one end of the bag and it looks deflated in areas, usually the bottom corners! 

It looks so good on her!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i love her mom's tom ford glasses


----------



## DesignerEmma

Miley Cyrus ,, loves her hobo


----------



## Foo

That large horsebit hobo looks so reasonably-sized on her. It looked HUGE on me and I'm a lot bigger than she is. *puzzled*


----------



## gucci lover

Older pic of Jessica Simpson


----------



## gucci lover

Kim Kardashian - I wonder what she bought??


----------



## Jahpson

^^ your welcome!!


----------



## gucci lover

^^wow, forgot to mention i got it from the chanel thread....  

sorry about that JLY & thank you.


----------



## Adore

gucci lover said:


> ^^wow, forgot to mention i got it from the chanel thread....
> 
> sorry about that JLY & thank you.



Hmmm, actually it looks like it "belongs" to x17online!


----------



## gucci lover

yeah well, i was in the chanel thread and saw that pic posted and assumed it was x17's pic.  So i just basically copy and pasted.  I didn't even realize it was JLY's photo until she mentioned something above.  That's when I viewed the properties, noticed it was stored in her photobucket.  I didn't really mean to "steal" anyone's pic.  I normally get all my pics from a celebrity gossip site that I frequent.  But you're right Adore, it really is X17's


----------



## gucci lover

Vanessa Minnillo in gucci sunnies


----------



## gucci lover

Mischa Barton at a pet store in Hollywood on March 10th w/her Indy!


----------



## peachy_gurl

gucci lover said:


> Vanessa Minnillo in gucci sunnies


 
I love these sunglasses, does anyone know what the names is or style numbeR?

thanks


----------



## DesignerEmma

i think they are the Gucci 2969 Shiny black. they do the style in gold brown too. 


xx


----------



## gucci lover

i have no clue what the style number is but they have them at gucci.com $310

http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/sunglasses/#0-163340-195780J06901064




peachy_gurl said:


> I love these sunglasses, does anyone know what the names is or style numbeR?
> 
> thanks


----------



## lightblue84

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## mzleah

gucci lover said:


> i have no clue what the style number is but they have them at gucci.com $310
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/sunglasses/#0-163340-195780J06901064


 
I love those sunnies!!! I want to get the color that's lighter than brown.  been trying it on for the last 3 times I went to the mall. I'm so pathetic!!!


----------



## gucci lover

Miley _again _ diff outfit 
i hope you gucci girls don't mind me posting her w/the _same_ bag :shame:


----------



## peachy_gurl

thank you DesignerEmma and Gucci Lover


----------



## lightblue84

_Isla Fisher on the set of Confessions of a Shopaholic_ in New York City


----------



## gucci lover

Eva Longoria out to dinner at her new restaurant Beso in Hollywood 
in a Gucci Dress! [w/rapper Eve] march 12th


----------



## jersey bag girl

is the bag Miley Cyrus Gucci? what brand is it? i love it!


----------



## gucci lover

hi jersey, yes it is gucci.  It's the large horsebit chain hobo.  they just recently had the all leather on their website but now it's gone .  Other versions are still available though.
http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/handbags/#0-163406-114900F4FMR1000


----------



## emald37

^ I think they are no longer on the website, since they went on sale.  

*jersey bag girl*, they have some at the outlet right now!

Here is the post if you are interested:
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/po...s-outlet-info-here-53602-112.html#post5643870


----------



## jersey bag girl

thanks so much : )


----------



## baybeesuga

britney with gucci sunnies?


----------



## gucci lover

^^Nope  those are D&G.  The other side has the the D.


----------



## baybeesuga

kim kardashian


----------



## Simone-xoxo

baybeesuga said:


> kim kardashian





Kim!


----------



## serene

Is there a pair of shoes or bag??


----------



## lightblue84

katherine mcphee with the "horsebit nail" boston bag


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## lightblue84

serene said:


> Is there a pair of shoes or bag??



maybe a pair of boots???


----------



## gucci lover

ahhh, it's not showing up lightblue.  I can't wait to see!!!


----------



## lightblue84

Here They Are, Gucci Lover


----------



## gucci lover

cute!  that bag looks great on her.  i wonder if that's what she bought in hawaii  thanks lightblue


----------



## lightblue84

gucci lover said:


> cute!  that bag looks great on her.  i wonder if that's what she bought in hawaii  thanks lightblue



YOU'RE WELCOME!


----------



## mzleah

gucci lover said:


> cute! that bag looks great on her. i wonder if that's what she bought in hawaii  thanks lightblue


 
funny cause that's what I thought too...must be what she got in those shopping bags during her honeymoon in Hawaii.


----------



## ignus

gucci lover said:


> Mischa Barton at a pet store in Hollywood on March 10th w/her Indy!



Mischa Barton is LOVE!!!


----------



## theresyresey

beejerry said:


> The blondie on the last pic is... fake! Who's she?


I think you were talking about that lady with the aviatrix boston bag its not fake its just from the previous season i doubt she would go in public with a fake bag if shes at celebrity status .....sorry for going off topis but i was reading old ones.....


----------



## theresyresey

katyxb said:


> Ruby Lin


...this bag


----------



## Adore

theresyresey said:


> I think you were talking about that lady with the aviatrix boston bag its not fake its just from the previous season i doubt she would go in public with a fake bag if shes at celebrity status .....sorry for going off topis but i was reading old ones.....



haha I had to like, SEARCH for what pic you're talking about and I found it, I don't think that one was ever made. It's not the Aviatrix that was pointed out to be fake, it's a Blondie that has monogram on it. (on post #207 on p14, whoaah! Way back)
Sorry to answer for her but I was SO curious to see what one was fake and I found out, haha.


----------



## lightblue84

LINDSAY LOHAN WITH AN HYSTERIA BAG


----------



## lightblue84

Katherine Mcphee


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ooooo, I've been thinking about that bag, but with the brown trim! Thanks for posting *lightblue*.


----------



## gucci lover

Kat McPhee looks great!  Love her outift.  I'm gonna use this as an inspiration next time i jump on the plane


----------



## amnA-

karishma kapoor


----------



## miss gucci

^
i love this bag..


----------



## katiee

beautifulbasics said:


>


 
does anyone know who that is?


----------



## gucci lover

i stole this from denimblog.com [thanks!] but here's Kendra Wilkinson from
The Girls Next Door w/the pelham & wearing Paige Premium Denim


----------



## amnA-

kanagna ranaut from bollywood..

which bag wht name plzzz tell???


----------



## Karenada

katiee said:


> does anyone know who that is?


 
I think it's Rebecca Loos the woman who said she had an affair with David Beckham amongst others.


----------



## Charmed05

Borrowed from LV forum


----------



## bellabiv

such a cute bag


----------



## beejerry

theresyresey said:


> I think you were talking about that lady with the aviatrix boston bag its not fake its just from the previous season i doubt she would go in public with a fake bag if shes at celebrity status .....sorry for going off topis but i was reading old ones.....


 
It's the *Blondie* I was talking about. Ruby Lin's bag is authentic.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie

gucci expert said this one is FAKE








no one ever doubt about the bag below becux it is real


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Tara Reid


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## amnA-

indian designer laila


----------



## amnA-

veteran bollywood actor neetu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love this bag! how much does it retail for?


----------



## amnA-

bollywood actress dimple


----------



## amnA-

indian actor bipasha basu


----------



## MissDior698

love these pics


----------



## amnA-

MissDior698 said:


> love these pics


----------



## amnA-

karishma kapoor indian actor with a gucci belt


----------



## amnA-

amrita arora indian actor


----------



## amnA-

preity zinta indian actor


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## [coco]

I love all the pics on page 27 of bollywood actresses with their gucci's...... they are sssoooooooo glamorous.... makes me want to buy gucci even more.


----------



## amnA-

[coco];6105761 said:
			
		

> I love all the pics on page 27 of bollywood actresses with their gucci's...... they are sssoooooooo glamorous.... makes me want to buy gucci even more.



ditto tht! im all up for a gucci clutch hmmm!!


----------



## amnA-

Gucci Shades..


----------



## amnA-

amrita arora.. with the gucci indy..


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Lauren Conrad


----------



## beastofthefields

I havnt seen many celebs with Gucci's for a while.  Hope these arent re-posts.  If so....soz!:s


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Nicole Richie


----------



## beastofthefields

Cindy Crawford and various pics of her Gucci bag


----------



## beastofthefields

Bridget Moynahan with *GUCCI 'HEARTS' NY*


----------



## gucci lover

Sorry so big! Leighton Meester on the set of Gossip Girls April 30 
shooting a scene with a Gucci Hysteria Top Handle Bag


----------



## amnA-

*Beyonce at the Kanye West Concert with the SABRINA Large Hobo*
$2950 via Neimun Marcus.


----------



## gucci lover

Kourtney Kardashian with a white blondie bowler on may 13


----------



## bronzebeauti

Anyoe know the name of Kim K.'s Chanel bag??? please pm me... loooooooooooove  it


----------



## mzleah

^were you talking about the one she has above? I think that's a Balenciaga clutch...but then I could be wrong. :wondering


----------



## bronzebeauti

Yeah the black small bag is a balenciaga clutch.. the brown is Chanel....diff pic




mzleah said:


> ^were you talking about the one she has above? I think that's a Balenciaga clutch...but then I could be wrong. :wondering


----------



## bronzebeauti

ANYONE KNOW THE NAME OF THIS BAG...OMG!!!!!  



gucci lover said:


> Kim Kardashian - I wonder what she bought??


----------



## gucci lover

^^Hi bronzebeauti - I would copy and paste the pic and ask in the chanel forum http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/  i'm sure the lovely ladies there would be more than happy to help you.  HTH


----------



## amnA-

*Pakistani Model/Actress/Entrepenuer  Vaneeza Ahmed*
Chocolate Guccisma Leather Chain Hobo.


----------



## amnA-

*Logo Sandals*





borrowed frm the chanel forum ..


----------



## gucci lover

A lady walking along side Keira Knightley with a black all leather pelham on May 17 in Paris


----------



## Karenada

^i think that's keira's mum.


----------



## gucci lover

Oh really?  Cool & thanks!


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## gucci lover

Dina Lohan _again _ May 21 - i really do like this bag!


----------



## lightblue84

JENNIFER LOPEZ


----------



## amnA-

^^^ if thts the bag from the hysteria collection its one f***king *HOT BAG* IRL. i couldnt stop drooling..


----------



## amnA-

*Aishwarya Rai* Still from her upcoming movie Sarkar Raj - asort of adaptation of the godfather series...
Large Platic Sunglasses Buy via NM.


----------



## gucci lover

amnA- said:


> ^^^ if thts the bag from the hysteria collection its one f***king *HOT BAG* IRL. i couldnt stop drooling..


 
yup, it's the 'hysteria large black python tote  - that bag is HUGE!  It's on sale right now for $2329 reg. $3890


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## theresyresey

Adore said:


> haha I had to like, SEARCH for what pic you're talking about and I found it, I don't think that one was ever made. It's not the Aviatrix that was pointed out to be fake, it's a Blondie that has monogram on it. (on post #207 on p14, whoaah! Way back)
> Sorry to answer for her but I was SO curious to see what one was fake and I found out, haha.


Im talking about the girl above and that is the name search for it again i know what im talking about


----------



## theresyresey

beejerry said:


> It's the *Blondie* I was talking about. Ruby Lin's bag is authentic.


 
kk i thought you were saying blondie as in the girl blondie.....bc she didnt look famous or something


----------



## Adore

theresyresey said:


> Im talking about the girl above and that is the name search for it again i know what im talking about



Yeah, that Blondie is fake as has been said. I don't know what you're talking about now  Getting a little drawn out at this point, though.


----------



## amnA-

*Bollywood Actor Preity Zinta On the cover of Indian Vogue*
..in Gucci Spring 2008


----------



## gucci lover




----------



## katyxb

Aaron Kwok


----------



## katyxb

Barbie Xu


----------



## katyxb




----------



## katyxb

Dee Xu Xi


----------



## katyxb

Fan Bing Bing


----------



## krazy4bags

amnA- said:


> *Bollywood Actor Preity Zinta On the cover of Indian Vogue*
> ..in Gucci Spring 2008



OMG!! I  that dress!!! It's soooooooo pretty!!! I WANT!!!!


----------



## lightblue84

JAMIE PRESSLY


----------



## kar126

katyxb said:


> Fan Bing Bing



She looks stunning with the blush canvas bag she is holding... small beautiful bag and beautiful lady...  she looks much better now than a couple years ago!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

http://img132.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc991&image=32484_001_122_991lo.jpg


----------



## Queen Mahra

Haifa, Lebanese singer, Gucci belt


----------



## Queen Mahra

Gucci dress


----------



## Queen Mahra

Gucci suit







Gucci boots


----------



## ItalianFashion

Queen Mahra said:


> Gucci suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci boots


 


 I love the boots!  Are they from the tom ford collection?


----------



## caruava

^I second that. They are flippin hot!!!!


----------



## jkchanel

Queen Mahra said:


> Gucci dress


She is just gorgeous!  She looks even better than the catwalk model in that Gucci dress.


----------



## iluvtoshop441

lol haha yea u should of seen her before the plastic surery


----------



## iluvtoshop441

amnA- said:


> *Aishwarya Rai* Still from her upcoming movie Sarkar Raj - asort of adaptation of the godfather series...
> Large Platic Sunglasses Buy via NM.


 OMG I JUST SAW THESE AT MARSHELS FOR 99$ today and i didnt like them enough to get them!


----------



## loveisgucci

gucci lover said:


> Sorry so big! Leighton Meester on the set of Gossip Girls April 30
> shooting a scene with a Gucci Hysteria Top Handle Bag


 
omg love her, love the bag and the great color!!


----------



## loveisgucci

katyxb said:


>


 
OMG this pink bag is SOOOO adorable what season is this??? What is this style called????????


----------



## xoxomandylyn

gucci lover said:


> Dina Lohan _again _ May 21 - i really do like this bag!


 

Oh I love love love LOVE that white bag...


----------



## xoxomandylyn

Is it avaiable anywhere? Anyone know? ^


----------



## llson

I believe that's the Boston 85th, I was in the Gucci store last year, (I happen to have that bag), and the SA told me I was lucky to get it, that it sold out. E-bay, AFF, etc. are the most likely the only places to find one. Not sure if any will hit the outlets.


----------



## xoxomandylyn

llson said:


> I believe that's the Boston 85th, I was in the Gucci store last year, (I happen to have that bag), and the SA told me I was lucky to get it, that it sold out. E-bay, AFF, etc. are the most likely the only places to find one. Not sure if any will hit the outlets.


 

Ohhh you are a lucky, lucky, lucky person.  Haha.  It is absolutely gorgeous.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## krazy4bags

Hey guccime, if you like the style of the bag, saks is selling a similar one that you might be interested...

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1212971939006&ev19=1:2



guccime said:


> Ohhh you are a lucky, lucky, lucky person.  Haha.  It is absolutely gorgeous.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## krazy4bags

Sarah Michelle Gellar w/Vintage speedy doctor bag


----------



## krazy4bags




----------



## xoxomandylyn

krazy4bags said:


> Hey guccime, if you like the style of the bag, saks is selling a similar one that you might be interested...
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1212971939006&ev19=1:2


 

Aww thanks that is really similar.  I just really love the big pointy style horsebit for some reason haha.

And leave it to Paris ^ to be able to carry a Gucci AND a Chanel at the same time.  Life is not fair.


----------



## pollinilove

[quo

can someone tell me what bag this is i love love this bag






te=tanj;2501605]I completely forgot about these photos.I think I first say them last year and I fell in love with this bag.Does anyone know what the style number or what its called?Its so cute how Kobe is carrying the bag for her.

Vanessa Bryant[/quote]


----------



## pollinilove

the picture of vanessa bryants bag did not come up it is on page 7


----------



## pollinilove

mabe il try to reply again and the bag will come up


----------



## bykimber

Salma Hayek


----------



## amnA-

^^ the bag is super hot irl!!


----------



## gucci lover

wow, that doesn't even look like Salma


----------



## DesignerEmma

Mariah...hope its not been posted already...








xx:shame:


----------



## bykimber

Salma again


----------



## gucci lover

^^Salma's so lucky!  She gets to have all the Gucci she WANTS!


----------



## amnA-

^^


----------



## krazy4bags

Tara Reid w/the White Guccissima Pelham


----------



## ijmoran

gucci lover said:


> ^^Salma's so lucky!  She gets to have all the Gucci she WANTS!


I know, lucky gal!!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Photo of Ashanti singing at last night game
I love those Gucci shoes So Hot


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Photo of Ashanti singing at last night game
> I love those Gucci shoes So Hot


----------



## gucci lover

Hayden P. but that's not her gucci  the owner is the one sitting down next to it


----------



## gucci lover

Salma Hayek - gucci tee


----------



## amnA-

*Tennis Player Sania Mirza*
..at the pre-wimbeldon party


----------



## xoxomandylyn

^That tee is cute!!  Where on earth can you get such things?


----------



## gucci lover

^^hehe guccime... her fiance is francios-henri pinault, he's the main man for the gucci group!  Salma can basically get anything her heart desires.  Other brands in the gucci group are YSL & Balenciaga


----------



## gucci lover

soulja boy at the BET awards - youuuuuuuuuuu~~!


----------



## xoxomandylyn

guccime said:


> ^That tee is cute!! Where on earth can you get such things?


 

Lucky her.  Hmph!  

Haha.

No wonder she has like a million Gucci things all over her all the time!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Rihanna in all Gucci


----------



## gucci lover

^^so hot!!  I think Rih looks better than the model


----------



## gucci lover

Defensive Lineman for the New Orlean Saints, Bobby McCray in gucci loafers
at Khloe Kardashian's bday party


----------



## gucci lover

Vanessa Minnillo at LAX with her guccissima dog carrier - june 28


----------



## twochubbycheeks

gucci lover said:


> Vanessa Minnillo at LAX with her guccissima dog carrier - june 28


 
daaaang!!! looks like her doggie and the bag are heavy... u can see the muscles on her arm flexing and the veins on her neck showing up!  LOL   I think it's more cute to use a doggy stroller.. if there is a Gucci doggy stroller.


----------



## Roxana

^ Does anyone know if this dog carrier is still available (or from when it is)? And how much does it retail for?
I just love it!!


----------



## akemibabe

^^ her dress is really cute


----------



## gucci lover

Tara Reid w/the small guccissima pelham on July 1st, 2008


----------



## esiders

Kiera Chaplin


----------



## shyne1025

^^ I soo want that bag! Too bad I missed out on it..


----------



## beautifulbasics

sharon stone


----------



## [coco]

geez could tara look more orange? She is the same colour as her bronze shoes...!!


----------



## [coco]

esiders said:


> Kiera Chaplin


 
Does any one else think this dress / shoe / bag combination is totally mismatched??? All fabulous on their own but it looks ridiculous together... ush:


----------



## [coco]

Sharon Stone = fabulous.....


----------



## amnA-

Tippy Clutch
Indian celebs. Ameesha and Simone


----------



## xoxomandylyn

[coco];7006778 said:
			
		

> Does any one else think this dress / shoe / bag combination is totally mismatched??? All fabulous on their own but it looks ridiculous together... ush:


 

I was definitely thinking the same that.  That is certainly not a dressy bag haha.    Guess she was a little too excited about her new NY bag lol.


----------



## VanillaSky




----------



## luckyblonde3295

Claire Danes in a Gucci dress and shoes


----------



## gucci lover

Luvin' Cassie's look


----------



## .pursefiend.

[coco];7006778 said:
			
		

> Does any one else think this dress / shoe / bag combination is totally mismatched??? All fabulous on their own but it looks ridiculous together... ush:


 
ITA - she looks a hot mess


----------



## bbarry

gwen stefani and her gucci baby carrier...


----------



## tanj

.pursefiend. said:


> ITA - she looks a hot mess



I agree!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Jessica Simpson with a Gucci bag from the Fall/Winter 2008 collection


----------



## Roe

gucci lover said:


> ^^Salma's so lucky! She gets to have all the Gucci she WANTS!


 

not anymore she can't.  she broke up with him


----------



## beejerry

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Jessica Simpson with a Gucci bag from the Fall/Winter 2008 collection



I don't think this outfit looks good together????  The dress is really summery...


----------



## gucci lover

kourtney kardashian & kristin cavallari - i spy tequila shots


----------



## bykimber




----------



## luvmy3girls

VanillaSky said:


>


 OMG...she looks sooooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

_Blake Lively at the Sisterhood of the Traveling pants 2 premiere wearing a dress from the Gucci resort 2009 collection. _


----------



## xoxomandylyn

gucci lover said:


> kourtney kardashian & kristin cavallari - i spy tequila shots


 

Ahhhhhh!  I'm in love with that clutch!


----------



## mzleah

^*guccime* me too!!!   I want it soooo bad but it's not available on gucci.com plus it's way over my budget.  It's so perfect!!!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

_Miley Cyrus wearing a Gucci hat_


----------



## gucci lover

salma in the gucci queen slides


----------



## DesignerEmma

gucci lover said:


> salma in the gucci queen slides


 

beautiful lady and lovely shoes!!! ... does she have a plaster on her knee  
i love her handbag too any ideas anyone??


----------



## funinthesun80

her bag is def. a balenciaga city in exotic leather... wow!!


----------



## koala09

luckyblonde3295 said:


> _Miley Cyrus wearing a Gucci hat_


 

 the way she dressed!!!


----------



## Sheena841

Vivica Fox's friend buys her a Gucci handbag as a birthday present 
Photo courtesy of ybf.com


----------



## gucci lover

^^what a nice friend!!!  Love the bag


----------



## mzleah

WOW that is one nice friend!!! Looks like the new pelham in guccisima leather...YUMMY!!!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Eva Mendes wearing a Gucci Fall/Winter 2008 dress


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Becki Newton wearing a Gucci Fall/Winter 2008 dress


----------



## lightblue84

*Bridget Moynahan*


----------



## E-liciOus

gucci lover said:


> Hayden P. but that's not her gucci  the owner is the one sitting down next to it


 
I know it's totally off topic but can someone pleeaaase tell me what shoes Hayden is wearing here? I've seen Victoria Beckham with the same style I think...
Thanks !


----------



## amnA-

Indian Celeb. Suzanne Khan.. with the hysteria top handle.. in brown.


----------



## lindajackman

Well That's an excellent collection.


----------



## gucci lover

whitney port from "The Hills" w/gucci hysteria tapestry bag


----------



## gucci lover

katie price


----------



## lightblue84

JESSICA SIMPSON


----------



## bykimber




----------



## gucci lover

^^yay!! i was just about to post that.  here's another one

Solange Knowles w/the pop bamboo


----------



## k-r3n

Whitney Port from the hills


----------



## gucci lover

kim kardashian


----------



## gucci lover

Rihanna with the 'babouska' medium boston bag $4795 
http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-08/handbags/#0-748679-207775CH05Z6264


----------



## sneezz

^


----------



## evgeNY

*Fab*

*

*


----------



## couturequeen

Claire Danes


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Vanessa Bryant at the MTV Video Music Awards wearing a Gucci dress, belt, boots and bag, all from the new Fall line


----------



## gymjunki3

Mariah Shopping at Gucci- with a Gucci Belt & Sunnies, even her dog Jack is in gucci!


----------



## lightblue84

couturequeen said:


> Claire Danes


----------



## gucci lover

Heidi Montag at the MTV's VMAs with the new fall gucci boots


----------



## bykimber

Heidi again


----------



## lightblue84

SALMA HAYEK


----------



## amnA-

Amrita Arora Indian Actor.


----------



## H_addict

*Mara Carfagna*, former model and showgirl and current-day Italian parliamentarian.


----------



## lightblue84

RIHANNA


----------



## lovely2008

katyxb said:


> Aaron Kwok


 
Aaron is so hot!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

couturequeen said:


> Claire Danes


 love this bag..what is the name of it and is it the large size? thanks


----------



## gucci lover

^^it's the hysteria top handle bag with double handles - here's a link
http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/classics/handbags/#0-761787-197016BCC8G1000

im not sure if claire has the medium or large


----------



## PretaPorterChic




----------



## leslie_x

don't know this is posted before:
Kylie Minogue in the new fall boots


----------



## leslie_x

another pic of Rihanna's baboushka boston bag


----------



## leslie_x

Ciara with a baboushka boston bag (and belt):


----------



## leslie_x

Keyshia Cole in hysteria shoes & bag:


----------



## leslie_x

Fergie:


----------



## .pursefiend.

Keyshia Cole in her Blondie leather jacket


----------



## PretaPorterChic




----------



## gucci lover

^^is that toni braxton?


----------



## .pursefiend.

yes and she looks amazing


----------



## gucci lover

thanks PF!  She looks amazing and looks younger than when she first started out


----------



## chichi-princess

who is he ?
he is very handsome ush:


----------



## anglarry04

that's toni's DH kerry. he used to be in mint condition


----------



## yourkie0215

OMG Toni looks fabulous. Her makeup n bag are gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## PretaPorterChic

She does look great!

Hey Yourkie! I'm in MoCo too


----------



## gucci lover

cameron diaz with the gucci hysteria clutch


----------



## vanbruntsa

Ali Lohan with black leather medium horsebit hobo. I have this bag


----------



## krazy4bags

Jessica Simpson w/the Babouska Boston. I didn't like this bag before but now that I see it on her, it's actually a pretty nice bag.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I agree the boston looks better being carried than in the pic.  I like it!


----------



## ItalianFashion

.pursefiend. said:


> Keyshia Cole in her Blondie leather jacket


 

I want this jacket!


----------



## Monoi

gucci lover said:


> kim kardashian


 

IS this bag still available, I´m new to the whole gucci love, love the bag.
Thanks in advance for answering


----------



## gucci lover

^^yes, this bag pops up every now and then at the outlets.  You should def check it out!


----------



## Monoi

gucci lover said:


> ^^yes, this bag pops up every now and then at the outlets. You should def check it out!


 
Too bad I live in Europe, Holland to be exact, you guys in de US are so lucky, I should go visit Florence if I want to see a outlet from the inside.

Thanks for answering.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Monoi said:


> Too bad I live in Europe, Holland to be exact, you guys in de US are so lucky, I should go visit Florence if I want to see a outlet from the inside.
> 
> Thanks for answering.


 

You should definitely go the Mall in florence. So many nice stores there.  I loved the gucci outlet there.  The prices were so cheap!


----------



## PretaPorterChic

Ashanti in Gucci boots


----------



## PretaPorterChic




----------



## gucci lover

^^awww Ashanti looks so pretty   I  her!!


----------



## bykimber




----------



## ghall

because i'm sooo bored    .... here are som pics


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Beyonce wearing a dress from the new Resort 2009 Collection on the cover of InStyle.


----------



## ItalianFashion




----------



## ItalianFashion




----------



## ItalianFashion




----------



## bykimber




----------



## bykimber




----------



## i_love_yorkie

beyonce 
sorry, pic wont load


----------



## gucci lover

Rihanna again....


----------



## lightblue84

Jenna jameson


----------



## baybeesuga

Brooke Hoganhttp://thesuperficial.com//bfm_gall..._image/post_image-0611_brooke_hogan_bf_00.jpg


----------



## bykimber




----------



## PretaPorterChic




----------



## PretaPorterChic




----------



## PretaPorterChic




----------



## PretaPorterChic




----------



## gucci lover

Love all the pics *PPC*, thanks for posting.  MJB hysteria clutch is HOT


----------



## flipchickmc

gucci lover said:


> Love all the pics *PPC*, thanks for posting. MJB hysteria clutch is HOT


 
Ditto!


----------



## baybeesuga

Ugly Betty's Becki Newton


----------



## baybeesuga

Blake Lively


----------



## baybeesuga

Kelly Rutherford


----------



## baybeesuga

Jessica Alba


----------



## baybeesuga

Fergie


----------



## luckyblonde3295

^^ Ah, you beat me to it, I was just coming to post those pics from the Unicef thing, lol. I love Blake Lively's dress. 

Anyone else notice that the Fergies backup dancer's jacket still has the price tag on it, are they planning to return it, lol.


----------



## gucci lover

^ i noticed the D&G tag too!  haha


----------



## baybeesuga

^ lol i didn't notice it before but that's hillarious. who knows it's like the tags on the baseball caps as well.


----------



## Sheena841

Rihanna with Gucci handbag


----------



## ItalianFashion




----------



## ItalianFashion




----------



## ItalianFashion




----------



## ItalianFashion




----------



## H_addict

Heather Locklear wearing GUCCI belt


----------



## lokailyve

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+1]*Eva Marcille and Lance Gross at "Nothing Like The Holidays" Premiere





*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## angelxplaya

Eva Marcille again


----------



## ItalianFashion

Mischa Barton Indy


----------



## ItalianFashion




----------



## ItalianFashion




----------



## ItalianFashion

Rhianna Marion sandals


----------



## ItalianFashion

50 cent's Gucci Room with Gucci upholstered walls and custom billiards table


----------



## krazy4bags

That's a huge bag! But I love it! I've always wanted a white Gucci but I'm too afraid I will get it dirty. 



ItalianFashion said:


>


----------



## ItalianFashion

krazy4bags said:


> That's a huge bag! But I love it! I've always wanted a white Gucci but I'm too afraid I will get it dirty.


 

I know its the hysteria.  Thats a huge one!!!  I would like one like my purple in white and bigger but I am also paranoid.  I had the britt in white this summer and the lining bled thought to the white bag.   I guess my white blondies will be ok for now.


----------



## krazy4bags

^^I'm not sure if I can pull off a huge bag like that, b/c I'm pretty short (only 5'1"). When I bought my Signoria tote I thought about getting the big one but my bf said it's too big and didn't look good on me.


----------



## brightspot23

Rachel McAdams with her bag

cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2008/12/mcadams-irene/rachel-mcadams-irene-adler-03.jpg


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Rihanna for Gucci


----------



## lightblue84

Jessica simpson


----------



## couturequeen

Bette Midler


----------



## GGLOVER33

Jessica Simpson

celebrity-gossip.net/images/thumbnails/jessica-simpson-1169-7.jpg

celebrity-gossip.net/images/thumbnails/jessica-simpson-1169-4.jpg


----------



## GGLOVER33

^^ Sorry, I guess I don't know how to copy and paste pictures.


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Sheena841 said:


> Rihanna with Gucci handbag


 

OMG When the photo first came up for a second I thought it was Prince. LOL  Must be the hairdo.


----------



## gucci lover

GGLOVER33 said:


> ^^ Sorry, I guess I don't know how to copy and paste pictures.


 
We used to be able to copy/paste from other sites but it is only certain sites that we are able to do that from now.  You can still copy and paste from photobucket.  Just upload it from there.  HTH


----------



## caruava

palmbeachdiva said:


> OMG When the photo first came up for a second I thought it was Prince. LOL  Must be the hairdo.



I thought it was a man in drag! Then I thought, can't be, it's Prince!


----------



## GGLOVER33

gucci lover said:


> We used to be able to copy/paste from other sites but it is only certain sites that we are able to do that from now. You can still copy and paste from photobucket. Just upload it from there. HTH


 
Thanks gucci lover!


----------



## leslie_x

Heidi in Gucci boots


----------



## ladamadelbosco

brightspot23 said:


> Rachel McAdams with her bag
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2008/12/mcadams-irene/rachel-mcadams-irene-adler-03.jpg


what model is her bag?
i like the print..


----------



## gucci lover

Katie Price in gucci sunglasses


----------



## gucci lover

Disney's Demi Lovato with a Gucci python Babouska


----------



## ijmoran

I love how versatile Demi Lovato's purse is. I love purses that can from cas to dressier.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Keyshia Cole's jacket


----------



## tanj

.pursefiend. said:


> Keyshia Cole's jacket



that jacket is the business!


----------



## tanj

leslie_x said:


> Heidi in Gucci boots



i like those boots but i swear this girl is always gained for a photo op no matter where she is.


----------



## .pursefiend.

tanj said:


> that jacket is the business!


 
yes!!


----------



## gucci lover

Keyshia loves gucci


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Emily Blunt on the cover of Harpers Bazaar in a Spring Summer 09 Gucci dress


----------



## superstar

leslie_x said:


> Heidi in Gucci boots


 

Ha ha.. she's at the 99 cent store.


----------



## nay.nay01

Clive Davis' 2009 Pre-Grammy Party, Rihanna in Gucci Dress


----------



## .pursefiend.

I guess you could call her a "celebrity" but...model Chanel Iman Babouska Boots


----------



## lightblue84

*Salma Hayek





*


----------



## leslie_x

Kate Hudson in Gucci sandals


----------



## leslie_x

don't know if this is posted yet:
rihanna in gucci shoes


----------



## leslie_x

Kate Hudson for Instyle March 2009 in Gucci wedges


----------



## labelmom5

tanj said:


> i like those boots but i swear this girl is always gained for a photo op no matter where she is.



why is she in the 99c store?


----------



## handbag_fetish

*Here's a picture of soulja boy murdering Gucci.*







*and here is a picture of Kim Kardashian leaving the Gucci store.*


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lauren Conrad and her Gucci clutch


----------



## sunshinequeen

Vanessa Hudgens leaving Gucci store on Robertson Blvd.


----------



## gucci lover

^^i wonder what Vanessa bought


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^ahhhh..those shoes with those jeans...


----------



## lightblue84

CAMILLE BELLE


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^love the look


----------



## luckyblonde3295

^^ Love that bag!! Her sunglasses are Gucci too!


----------



## gucci lover

Kate Moss - march 26, 2009


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Megan Fox wearing babouska boots, pic from Perez


----------



## lightblue84

KATE MOSS


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Megan Fox wearing the Rampling heels


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Audrina Partridge wearing the Iman Heels


----------



## amnA-

Pakistani Designer Faiza Samee with Gucci Pelham.


----------



## Megs

^ Those boots above are AMAZING on Megan Fox!! I LOVE them!


----------



## bykimber

Katie Price

bestcelebgossip.com/Claudiapics2/katie-price-new.jpg


----------



## keywi100

Kourtney Kardashian- _Originally posted by lil miss cheeky in the celebrity handbags and styles forum
_


----------



## keywi100

Rihanna with Blue leather backpack
images.teamsugar.com/files/upl2/0/88/14_2009/a94b4a6de1f216c8_040209Rihanna.jpg


----------



## amusic20

It looks like Salma Hayek has the same bag (bright Jackie hobo) as Camille Belle:


----------



## amnA-

^ not a fan of the bag - too huge don u think? love the color though..


----------



## lyork24

All the Gucci's are lovely!!!


----------



## amusic20

Heidi Montag with Gucci platform sandals


----------



## dizchik

Salma Hayek & another pic of Kourtney Kardashian with her clutch


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Heidi Montag wearing Gucci sandals


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Leighton Meester wearing a Gucci hat from the Spring 2009 collection


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Heidi Montag in Gucci sandals....she has this pair in at least 2 colors, lol.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Heidi Montag in Gucci flip flops


----------



## jassthomass

Beyonce Lucy Gucci Sandals
http://concreteloop.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/55761ep_beyonce_b_gr_03.jpg


----------



## amusic20

Nicollette Sheridan with Gucci hobo


----------



## Dolly6637

Oooh Love her Jockey !


----------



## nay.nay01




----------



## ijmoran

Wow!  I'd be scared to walk in those shoes.  More power to her for having that talent, because I know I could not walk in those shoes.


----------



## nay.nay01




----------



## gucci lover

^^ahhh so lovely   -


----------



## Dolly6637

nay.nay01 said:


>


 
He looks Good!!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Drew Barrymore wearing the Gucci Iman heels


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Drew Barrymore in a Gucci hat


----------



## leslie_x

Heidi again.


----------



## gucci lover

^^the pink guccissima boston is so cute!


----------



## gucci lover

taken from the beyonce thread....



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Leaving Brunch in Barcelona May 20th 2009


----------



## luckyblonde3295

^^ I don't see any Gucci on Beyonce?


----------



## Jahpson

^ her husband is the one wearing gucci


----------



## luckyblonde3295

^^ HAHA! How did I miss that one, lol!!


----------



## pollinilove

im shocked there are not more pics of kboes wife she loeves gucci and wears every thing gucci vannesa bryant that is



Dolly6637 said:


> He looks Good!!


----------



## gucci lover

luckyblonde3295 said:


> ^^ HAHA! How did I miss that one, lol!!


----------



## dizchik

raven symone


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Kim Kardashian wearing the Gucci Iman sandals...seems these are a celeb favorite!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Kim Kardashian wearing the Gucci Iman sandals...seems these are a celeb favorite!



she totally rock those shoes


----------



## Scopiogirl

Tariji P.Henson in Gucci heels.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Kristin Cavallari in Gucci wedges


----------



## gucci lover

^^Kristin looks cute!


----------



## Molls

Is this clutch still available? I LOVE IT !



baybeesuga said:


> Ugly Betty's Becki Newton


----------



## dizchik

Adam Lambert and his new bf Drake Labry (wearing Gucci belt)


----------



## DesignerEmma

a lot of LV  but i spy Gucci!!





what a heavenly lot of bags and i bet they're full of delights!


----------



## IFFAH

South Korea actress, *Yoon Eun-Hye* and South Korea/Hollywood actor of 'Wolverine' movie, *Daniel Henney*; both in Gucci @ Opening of Gucci in Shanghai


----------



## IFFAH

^^Same celebs @ same event


----------



## T.J.

lindsay lohan


----------



## sparkledust

labelmom5 said:


> why is she in the 99c store?



Shes buying her hair dye LOL!


----------



## ishelika

Steve harvey with the gucci flip flops


----------



## Scopiogirl

some celeb and Mariah Carey


----------



## Scopiogirl

http://l.yimg.com/k/im_siggg6bIyBdR...1/omg/us/img/d7/c8/2133343653_12163033952.jpg


----------



## sitara

Can anyone tell me what style bag that is, i mean model number..








E-liciOus said:


> I know it's totally off topic but can someone pleeaaase tell me what shoes Hayden is wearing here? I've seen Victoria Beckham with the same style I think...
> Thanks !


----------



## papertiger

sitara said:


> Can anyone tell me what style bag that is, i mean model number..



Maybe ask in 'name that Gucci'


----------



## Fashionista524

kittyrong said:


> SOOOO fringey~~~


 
I sooo want this bag in brown....I hope it goes on sale


----------



## Scopiogirl

beyonce  and her man in Iman heels.


----------



## tinad2004

lovee the iman heels on herr! wheres his handd at


----------



## .pursefiend.

Jill Marie aka Toni Childs! 

shades, bag and sandals

i initially thought they were the IMAN's but these only have 2 straps and i dont remember the name of those


----------



## .pursefiend.

Niecey Nash


----------



## IFFAH

HK Celebrities in Gucci RTW @ Gucci Event


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH

Mary-Kate Olsen


----------



## Scopiogirl

actress tishina arnold with her gucci hobo


----------



## Scopiogirl

Trina and her Gucci tatoo heart


----------



## IFFAH

HK Actresses in Gucci RTW


----------



## louvre1256

sitara said:


> Can anyone tell me what style bag that is, i mean model number..


 
It's Gucci 2009 New fall "Jockey" Medium Tote 
203546 FTAQT 9643 $1495      Gucci - 2009 fall winter handbags


----------



## xoxomandylyn

If you're talking about the bag on the floor on the left ^ that's an 85th anniversary boston bag.  I had it in ivory leather and very stupidly sold it.  Worst mistake I ever ever ever made!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bkp0

xoxomandylyn said:


> If you're talking about the bag on the floor on the left ^ that's an 85th anniversary boston bag. I had it in ivory leather and very stupidly sold it. Worst mistake I ever ever ever made!!!!!!!!!!


 

I really love that bag. I wish I could find one. Sorry you sold your's. That happens to me all the time. Wish I didn't return something that I should have kept. oh well.... I feel for you..


----------



## xoxomandylyn

Yeah they are really awesome bags.  They still show up on e bay and bonanzle, keep an eye out!  Just be careful there are a lot of fakes of them also.  Make sure you get a clear pic of the serial number, etc, if you buy from either of those sites.  (I've noticed the fakes tend to have rounder looking numbers than the real ones.  And they just look generally bad.  Haha)


----------



## shmoo88

Beyonce in Olive Gucci Summer 09 Runway Jumper  from People.com and Perez.


----------



## lawyersmom

That is horrible. You are right...That bag is very fake!





beejerry said:


> The blondie on the last pic is... fake! Who's she?


----------



## bomb

nay.nay01 said:


>



do you know the name of these shoese? and heel height?


----------



## luckyblonde3295

bomb said:


> do you know the name of these shoese? and heel height?


 
These are the Gucci "Lucy" heels, they are 6" with a 2" platform.


----------



## bomb

luckyblonde3295 said:


> These are the Gucci "Lucy" heels, they are 6" with a 2" platform.


----------



## lunatwinkle

Here is Sarah Michelle Gellar with her Gucci vintage speedy. I love that she still uses this vintage bag.


----------



## papertiger

lunatwinkle said:


> Here is Sarah Michelle Gellar with her Gucci vintage speedy. I love that she still uses this vintage bag.



I love her and she looks great.


----------



## xoxomandylyn

That looks so cute.  Does anyone know if that is the same size as the small joy bostons?


----------



## Scopiogirl

Mary J blige


----------



## Scopiogirl

Mary J. Blige


----------



## sugertippy

bykimber said:


> celebrity-gossip.net/images/thumbnails/amanda-bynes-shop-10278-7.jpg



OMG! i love this!!!


----------



## sdnoobie

lunatwinkle said:


> Here is Sarah Michelle Gellar with her Gucci vintage speedy. I love that she still uses this vintage bag.


 
Very nice, and what a cute little preggo she is!


----------



## IFFAH

@ Gucci's F/W 2009 collection, Korea

Lee Hyori






Jin Bora






Lee Yeon Hee






Han Chae Young


----------



## IFFAH

Kim Hee Sun






Park Si Yeon






Ryeo Won






Kim So Eun


----------



## IFFAH

Gong Hyo Jin






Cha Ye Ryun






Kim Jung Eun






Choi Yeo Jin


----------



## IFFAH

Continue...

Kwon Sang Woo






Lee Jung Jae






Lee Minki






Lee Chun Hee


----------



## IFFAH

Kim Min Joon







Kim Sung Soo


----------



## papertiger

Scopiogirl said:


> Mary J blige



I always loved this bag and Mary looks amazing (so ladee-like)

Thank you for posting this


----------



## papertiger

Thanks IFFAH for all these pics. It's always good to know how collections look away from the catwalk. 

Some of the guys eh?


----------



## jassthomass

Nia Long 
Gucci Large Chain Hobo


----------



## IFFAH

^^You're welcome, *Papertiger.* I think the only guy I like there is *Kim Min Joon;* not his clothes. Would rather see him topless.

Heidi Montag with Gucci sandals and 'King' Spencer Pratt


----------



## H_addict

Victoria Beckham in GUCCI Boots


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

The Gucci Galaxy BAG

Sheree from Atlanta Housewives 

this bag makes me


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Sheree Whitfield Atlanta Houswives 
Gucci Galaxy in python (blue) bag


----------



## flipchickmc

^First time I've seen the Galaxy on someone.  That's a HOT bag!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

flipchickmc said:


> ^First time I've seen the Galaxy on someone. That's a HOT bag!


 
I totaly agree


----------



## blazedog

Which Galaxy is that? 

All the ones I have seen are called the Galaxy Medium Top Handle bag and have an east west orientation -- very much like a satchel.

The bag that Sherree is holding is much deeper but it has the same braided handles.

The bag isn't on the Gucci site either -- even in a non-exotic skin.


----------



## Cheryl24

*Heidi Klum*


----------



## tallymia

blazedog said:


> Which Galaxy is that?
> 
> All the ones I have seen are called the Galaxy Medium Top Handle bag and have an east west orientation -- very much like a satchel.
> 
> The bag that Sherree is holding is much deeper but it has the same braided handles.
> 
> The bag isn't on the Gucci site either -- even in a non-exotic skin.


 
It's on the site, and yes, it is the regular Medium Top Handle Galaxy (in Blue Python). I have the metallic magenta one and it looks like a satchel only when its full of stuff or when its sitting on a surface. From this pic, I can guess the bag is nearly empty and only for the look, thats why it sags like that.  

http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-09/handbags/#0-1031232-228838EI51X4172


----------



## blazedog

tallymia said:


> It's on the site, and yes, it is the regular Medium Top Handle Galaxy (in Blue Python). I have the metallic magenta one and it looks like a satchel only when its full of stuff or when its sitting on a surface. From this pic, I can guess the bag is nearly empty and only for the look, thats why it sags like that.
> 
> http://www.gucci.com/us/us-english/us/fall-winter-09/handbags/#0-1031232-228838EI51X4172



Wow -- looks can be deceptive as I would never have guessed they were the same bag from looking at it in pictures. 

Is this your bag -- The pictures are from an ebay auction -- I had no idea that it had so much going on -- in a good way of course as I love the combination of "edge" and luxe. 

How in the WORLD does someone who can't afford a house buy a PYTHON Gucci?


----------



## tallymia

blazedog said:


> Wow -- looks can be deceptive as I would never have guessed they were the same bag from looking at it in pictures.
> 
> Is this your bag -- The pictures are from an ebay auction -- I had no idea that it had so much going on -- in a good way of course as I love the combination of "edge" and luxe.
> 
> How in the WORLD does someone who can't afford a house buy a PYTHON Gucci?


 
 yep, just in magenta (its also on gucci.com). I also love the combo of luxe and edge


----------



## Thanawadee_b

From Thai Movie "Bangkok Traffic Love Story"
The lead actress, Cris Horwang, uses Joy Boston Handbag


----------



## PrincessMe

Katie Price Gucci Wallet


----------



## PrincessMe

Katie Price


----------



## dizchik

Not sure if this has been posted before and i tried to find a more suitable screenshot of this but found none, so i just took a pic with my phone. I've watched SATC the movie a million times and have oogled over all the guccis through the movie but just noticed this rarity tonite... the Gucci  NY boston!


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek


----------



## papertiger

karo said:


> Salma Hayek



^^^ Seems only right as she practically 'owns' Gucci


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Haile Berry and her Goregous baby girl Nahla...

With a rocking GG dipper bag...


----------



## papertiger

I just have to make these bigger they are very casual and relaxed but cute


----------



## mzbag

Mary J Blige - Gucci Spring 2010 halter gown with jeweled leather harness neckline.


----------



## papertiger

What a gorgeous pic of Mary, and she sure lurves her Gucci


----------



## mzbag

Serena Williams - walks out on tennis court with her Gucci shoulder bag.


----------



## papertiger

Cool, thanks for finding these, well spotted


----------



## mzbag

Heidi Klum - Gucci for UNICEF beige GG plus Joy bag with leather pathwork detail.


----------



## mzbag

Fergie - Head to Toe in Gucci


----------



## papertiger

Heidi we have had before but I have never seen Fergie in this outfit, thanks *mzbag *

I  the dress on the left


----------



## mzbag

Ms Vivica Fox - Gucci Gift from friend.


----------



## mzbag

Justin Bieber - in Gucci High Top Sneakers


----------



## mzbag

John Legend - performing in a pair of caramel Gucci suede moccasins


----------



## mzbag

Rihanna - Large Gucci Backpack


----------



## papertiger

I think the facial expression of the reciever says it all 







 well hallo there hansome






This is possibly the most beautiful I have seen Rihanna look


----------



## mzbag

America Ferrera - Carrying Gucci


----------



## mzbag

Shakira - wearing Gucci mini dress with feathered details on the shoulders.


----------



## papertiger

These are great *mzbag*, thanks for posting them


----------



## papertiger

Salma Hayak from Bag That Style 

http://www.bagthatstyle.com/photo-g...-is-dazzling-at-the-cannes-film-festival-005/


----------



## mzbag

papertiger said:


> Salma Hayak from Bag That Style
> 
> http://www.bagthatstyle.com/photo-g...-is-dazzling-at-the-cannes-film-festival-005/


 
Beautiful! Just stunning!


----------



## mzbag

Bobby Valentino singer wearing Gucci long sleeve slim sweater with 
Gucci crest buckle belt.


----------



## mzbag

Khloe Kardashian wearing Gucci Sigrid Platforms.


----------



## papertiger

You are so ggod at finding these *mzbag *.

I don't know how KK walks in those Sigrids, I had to told on to a chair just standing in them LOL.


----------



## kiwietnana

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?pid=4302004&id=8245623462

Floyd Mayweather


----------



## alexiaxalexia

Kim Kardashian


----------



## mzbag

Beyonce Knowles wearing Gucci.


----------



## mzbag

Ashley Green wearing Gucci.


----------



## mzbag

Amanda Bynes sporting her Gucci handbag.


----------



## papertiger

*mzbag*, thank you again for all your reasearch, I don't know who these people are really (apart from Beyonce of course) but they look great. 

Head to toe Gucci 







Simple and effective 






Love this look, she looks Summer perfection


----------



## GoP-Demon

http://www.dbsknights.net/2010/06/photos-100626-jaechun-inchoen-airport_3636.html


----------



## mzbag

Lindsay Lohan wearing her Gucci hat


----------



## mzbag

Rhianna wearing Gucci


----------



## papertiger

Thank you mzbag

Cool - R in GG Devendra Riding tassel boots, Babushka bag and Astrakan jacket and dress (and prob underwear and jewellery LOL)


----------



## mzbag

Gwen Stefani Gucci baby carrier.


----------



## mzbag

Rhianna "Of Course" Gucci!


----------



## mzbag

Jessica Simpson carrying her fab Gucci!


----------



## papertiger

Hillary Duff, I have no idea who she is but I know that we would get along really well


----------



## papertiger

Another lady who I think has fab taste LOL, I have the same bag in blue


----------



## papertiger

has this one been posted before 

G-orgeousness

http://www.pursepage.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/salma-hayek-gucci-jackie-purse.jpg


----------



## papertiger

Angelina Jolie with a brown Guccissima holdall



http://media.onsugar.com/files/ons1...ngelina-jolie-heathrow-airport-01.xxlarge.jpg


----------



## papertiger

Eva with Indy

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_30PRmkOl4.../s1600-h/eva-longorias-gucci-indy-handbag.jpg


----------



## DisCo

Sofia Vergara -- the bag is on her left


----------



## BadRomance93

Evan Rachel Wood and *wolf whistle* Chris Evans in the new Gucci Guilty fragrance campaign.


----------



## tallymia

The threads with celebs are always my favorite because they really show people wearing their bags, so lets try to keep this thread a little bit more active (like the girls in the LV forum do )

Ok, hope not all of these are reposts.


----------



## tallymia

It's a shame I could find any recent pics with new bags...


----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia

Emma Roberts in her new ABC Fam movie carries few Gucci Indy bags


----------



## tallymia

Emma Roberts in her new ABC Fam movie carries few Gucci Indy bags






and ashley's gorge Indy


----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia

I've been lusting over this bag in black forever now.


----------



## tallymia

Not a celeb, but I ran across this pic when I googled Gucci New Jackie


----------



## tallymia

More pics of Indy in Emma Roberts' movie


----------



## tallymia




----------



## mzbag

Will Smith wearing Gucci


----------



## mzbag

Halle's Gucci diaper bag! Take a peek under her daughter's stroller!


----------



## blazedog

I hope I am correct and this is a Sukey - looks like the Python version. credit bauergriffith


----------



## tallymia

This thread is in serious need of new pics 

Gucci 1973


----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia

Not a problem, *papertiger*. Found some more of celebs in 1973


----------



## tallymia

From Bergdorf blog


----------



## tallymia

I love internet!!! Just found tons more pics! this is kinda fun


----------



## tallymia

that's ashley green at burger king with a gucci bag! hehe


----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia

... not the bag of course (gorgeous), but the picture...














everyone's fave.. the large Sukey


----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia

and a bunch more random gucci photos


----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia

more JLo pics from facebook


----------



## papertiger

Thanks so much for all the latest *tallymia* 

This is an original 1970s vintage Gucci (quite agree on the er... habit)


----------



## tallymia

Runway shoes


----------



## tallymia

Joy boston


----------



## tallymia




----------



## blazedog

Is this a vintage style - I couldn't find it on the gucci.com site.

Thanks


----------



## papertiger

blazedog said:


> Is this a vintage style - I couldn't find it on the gucci.com site.
> 
> Thanks



It's just a regular 'red' gucci techno shoulder bag in A/W '10 seasonal colour (not options are on the Gucci.com site(s))


----------



## tallymia




----------



## blazedog

1973 Tote


----------



## tallymia

wow, great pic, I can't believe i missed that! lol 
We did you find it, if you don't mind me asking? bc I ran out of places to search for celeb pics  hehe


----------



## blazedog

The photo of the 1973 Tote is from xonline.

Starstyle is also good.

http://www.starstyleinc.com/index.php


----------



## tallymia




----------



## DisCo

Cristian Ronaldo


----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia

Other random photos


----------



## tallymia

Giovanna Battaglia


----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia

Adriana Lima





Alicia Keys


----------



## blazedog

Marrakesh Medium Messenger Bag


----------



## tallymia

Thank you *blazedog*, I love this bag!! Hope you don't mind, I will make it a little bigger 

Jessica Alba with Marrakech









Ashley Greene with her second 1973 bag, she has another one in black leather


----------



## tallymia

And of course more party pics with celebs and models


----------



## tallymia




----------



## blazedog

I think it's this Gucci - the Wave Tote - is that what it's called?


----------



## iadmireyoo

blazedog said:


> I think it's this Gucci - the Wave Tote - is that what it's called?



GG running tote


----------



## tallymia

Marrakech messenger





GG Running


----------



## blazedog

Snaffle Bit Shoulder Bag


----------



## papertiger

blazedog said:


> She's Sara Carbonero - not the most famous celebrity but the bag is so pretty.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sara_Carbonero



Thank you *blazedog* 

ITA with you, that bag is beyond gorgeous


----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia

Hayden Panettiere with snaffle bit










Evan Rachel Wood with New Jackie 
(PS. I cannot wait for True Blood return!)


----------



## tallymia

Carla Bruni Sarkozy


----------



## tallymia

Found some more pics online!

Charlize Theron with a gorge Ostrich tote





Niecy Nash


----------



## papertiger

Fantastic pics as always *tallymia* 

Fantastic pics of Evan Rachel Wood and the wonderful elephant. In fact the pics above of all the New Jackies are really mouthwatering. 

Carla Bruni Sarkozy is carrying vintage 

LOL, this looks like a Gucci handbag reunion, I recognise the bags but who are the lucky owners?


----------



## tallymia

Thank you *papertiger* 
I love finding new pics, and _coolspotters_ has been the best at updating photos!

The second from the left (with the fur vest) is the president of Gucci USA, Laura Lendrum. The others I am not sure about... socialites maybe?

Dont remember if I posted these already, but here are few more i found;


----------



## tallymia

Carla Bruni





Paz Vega





Kelly Rutherford





and a better picture of Hayden's clutch


----------



## papertiger

^ can't see


----------



## Ilovepurse007

HOT!!! James Franco


----------



## tallymia

One more try, since the pics seem to have disappeared.

Carla Bruni





Paz Vega





Kelly Rutherford





Hayden Panettiere upclose clutch


----------



## Miss World

Actor Javier Bardem and husband to Penelope Cruz wearing Gucci 1622/S Aviator Sunglasses.


----------



## Miss World

Ashley Tisdale, Angelina Jolie and Hilary Duff wearing Gucci Sunglasses.


----------



## Miss World

Audrina Partridge wearing Gucci Iman Heel Sandals.


----------



## tallymia

Kylie Minogue





Evan Rachel Wood





Hayden


----------



## tallymia

More great pics of the Snaffle Bit!

Florence Welch





Kylie Minogue














Heidi Klum


----------



## tallymia

BgaHolic said:


> *tallymia*, Thank you for the wonderful pics!!!! Does anyone know what black bag Niecy Nash (wearing a blue dress) is wearing in #875?  Is it the Jackie??  TIA! PS: Just curious!



My pleasure *BgaHolic*, yep it's a Jackie, looks like Python too!


----------



## tallymia

Amy Childs with Marrakech





Nicki Minaj





Salma Hayek


----------



## tallymia

Charlotte Casiraghi

Marrakech


----------



## dizchik

Snooki and her Sukey

static5.wonderwall.com/photos/Original/53598_Original.jpg


----------



## Miss World

Ashley Greene wearing stunning oversized Gucci 3163s GG Logo Sunglasses.


----------



## tallymia

catherine zeta jones










Salma Hayek





Sienna Miller





Vera Farmiga


----------



## Miss World

Jennifer Lopez wearing Gucci GG 3099 Horsebit Sunglasses. 

Kate Middleton wearing Gucci GG 3099 Horsebit Sunglasses. 

Pippa Middleton wearing Gucci GG 3132s Horsebit Sunglasses with Gucci Bamboo detailing.


----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia

papertiger said:


> Do you mean the blonde? She is Edwina Alexander, a champion show jumper http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/04/27/asked-answered-edwina-alexander/



very interesting article, thank you *papertiger* 

new pic of June Ambrose below with 1973


----------



## tallymia

one more of charlotte casiraghi with her marrakech


----------



## tallymia

Claudia Schiffer with Snaffle Bit


----------



## DisCo

Salma Hayek


----------



## tallymia

more Claudia Schiffer





Hilary Duff





Jessica Alba


----------



## tallymia

Gucci 1973





Bamboo





Sukey


----------



## tallymia

Charlotte Casiraghi with Marrakech


----------



## tallymia

Anne Hathaway with Snaffle Bit





more of Jessica Alba with her Marrakech









Keri Hilson with the Seventies bag


----------



## blazedog

Is this an older style? It reminds me of classic old school Gucci.


----------



## tallymia

Mary J Blige with New Jackie


----------



## tallymia

Andrea Riseborough





Rachel Zoe





Robin Wright





Gemma Artenton





Emily Browning


----------



## tallymia

Giovanna Battaglia





Anna Dello Russo (head to toe Gucci!)





Mila Kunis


----------



## tallymia

Salma Hayek with Stirrup


----------



## tallymia

Zoe Saldana with one of my favorite Gucci bags, 1973


----------



## tallymia

Adele with Seventies collection bag


----------



## Nat

Sofia Vergara


----------



## tallymia

Andie Macdowell 





Ashley Tisdale





Charlie's Angels TV show Minka Kelly





Olivia Wilde


----------



## tallymia

Vanessa





Camilla Belle with gucci bags











From Style & the City


----------



## mzbag

Pippa Middleton's beautiful Gucci :


----------



## tallymia

Amy Adams with Soho


----------



## tallymia

Jessica Alba with another beautiful Gucci bag


----------



## tallymia

Berenice Bejo in Gucci


----------



## tallymia

Charlotte Casiraghi with Gucci 1973

Maria Shriver with gucci New Bamboo

Olivia Wilde with Gucci 1970


----------



## tallymia

Kris Kardashian / Jenner? with Bamboo Bar in Anaconda


----------



## tallymia

Cherie Chung with gucci 1973

Emma Stone with gucci Tigrette

Rosie Huntington with gucci Tigrette

*all coolspotters.com


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz in Gucci Premiere credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek credit: zimbio


----------



## tallymia

Celebs at the Gucci Fall 2012 fashion show


----------



## EMEN

First time here among GUcci Ladyes: hope this could be interesting for you


http://d.repubblica.it/argomenti/2012/03/06/foto/gucci_charlotte_casiraghi-890661/index.html


http://d.repubblica.it/argomenti/2012/03/06/video/gucci_charlotte_casiraghi-890983/index.html


----------



## katev

I am crazy about the green 1970 Gucci bag currently featured in Us magazine and carried by Jessica Alba:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/celebrities-and-coach-28725-220.html#post21263573


----------



## tallymia

Charlotte Casiraghi

Kate Hudson with Gucci Seventies luggage

Rooney Mara Gucci Luggage


----------



## tallymia

Olivia Wilde with Gucci 1970


----------



## tallymia

Charlotte Casiraghi with Handmade tote

& Georgina Bloomberg in gucci


----------



## tallymia

more of the gorgeous Charlotte Casiraghi in gucci and seventies tote


----------



## tallymia

Charlotte Casiraghi with Handmade Gucci
Celebs (?) in Gucci with 1973
Sara Carbonero Gucci 1970


----------



## bobobob

James Franco - Gucci Made to Measure credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Florence Welch credit: zimbio


----------



## papertiger

bobobob said:


> Florence Welch credit: zimbio



...and the bag is the _only_ thing I like :sunnies


----------



## bobobob

Florence Welch credit: justjared


----------



## jessicasstyle

Jessica Simpson 
pic 1. gucci boots
pic 2. Gucci 2561/s sunglasses
pic 3. Gucci GG2918s sunglasses
pic 4. Gucci 2004 pumps
pic 5. gucci princy satchel


----------



## jessicasstyle

Jessica Simpson in
pic 1. Gucci hysteria python tote
pic 2 Gucci horsebit hobo in tabacco leather
pic 3. Gucci horsebit hobo in pink 
pic 4 Gucci high heeled clog in nut
pic 5. Gucci horsebit hobo in black leather


----------



## jessicasstyle

More Jessica Simpson and her Gucci hobos!


----------



## bobobob

Irena Shayk arrives at Nice Cote d'Azur Airport to attend the 65th Annual Cannes Film Festival. credit: zimbio


----------



## blazedog

Jennifer Connelly & Naomi Watts


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Kristina Shannon credit: cozycot


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Florence Welch credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Robert Downey Jr. and Jaime Foxx credit: mrshoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Michelle Gellar credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Liberty Ross credit: thecoveteur



> This is one of my all time vintage buys  also from Resurrection!! I bought this one year ago, before I even lived in LA. Its a classic, beautiful and chic, fits to perfection and I wear it all the time.
> 
> I was very kindly gifted this bag when Gucci assigned a new designer isnt it amazing?


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek credit: zimbio


----------



## blazedog

Jackie


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: justjared


----------



## tallymia

Kaya with New Jackie 
&
Abbey Lee Kershaw with Soft Stirrup


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Johnston credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek with Emily Shoulder Bag.


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## cocosapphire

Rihanna


----------



## cocosapphire

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Coco


----------



## cocosapphire

Sharon Stone


----------



## bobobob

Penelope Disick


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Michelle Gellar credit: zimbio


----------



## tallymia

Blogger Brooklyn Blonde with Gucci tote bag


----------



## tallymia

Blogger Helena from Brooklyn Blonde has been featuring her Stirrup bag lately.


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (in SS 2013 RTW) arrives at LACMA 2012 Art + Film Gala Honoring Ed Ruscha and Stanley Kubrick presented by Gucci at LACMA on October 27, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. credit: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Cameron Diaz (in SS 2013 RTW) arrives at LACMA 2012 Art + Film Gala Honoring Ed Ruscha and Stanley Kubrick presented by Gucci at LACMA on October 27, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Ginnifer Goodwin (in FW 2012 RTW) arrives at LACMA 2012 Art + Film Gala Honoring Ed Ruscha and Stanley Kubrick presented by Gucci at LACMA on October 27, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Amber Valletta (in FW 2012 RTW) arrives at LACMA 2012 Art + Film Gala Honoring Ed Ruscha and Stanley Kubrick presented by Gucci at LACMA on October 27, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## tallymia

Atlantic-Pacific blogger with Gucci Soft Stirrup bag


----------



## tallymia

Blake Lively with Gucci Park Avenue bag


----------



## bobobob

Minka Kelly attends LACMA 2012 Art + Film Gala Honoring Ed Ruscha and Stanley Kubrick presented by Gucci at LACMA on October 27, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jane Fonda (in FW 2012 RTW) arrives at LACMA 2012 Art + Film Gala Honoring Ed Ruscha and Stanley Kubrick presented by Gucci at LACMA on October 27, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Evan Rachel Wood arrives at LACMA 2012 Art + Film Gala Honoring Ed Ruscha and Stanley Kubrick presented by Gucci at LACMA on October 27, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Florence Welch arrives at LACMA 2012 Art + Film Gala Honoring Ed Ruscha and Stanley Kubrick presented by Gucci at LACMA on October 27, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Liu credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

James Franco credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard credit: zimbo


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Cuoco credit: thecoveteur


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard credit: zimbio


----------



## blazedog

Soft Stirrup - Pippa Middleton


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Coco credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## tallymia

Nicole Scherzinger with Gucci Jackie bag
Irina Shayk
Jennifer Garner with Gucci Soft Stirrup
Jessica Chastain and Rose Huntington-Whiteley with Gucci 1970 bags


----------



## tallymia

Tasha Smith with Gucci 1973
JK Rowling with Gucci Marrakech 
Kate Middleton with Gucci red clutch
Naomi Watts with Gucci Soho disco bag
Jessica Simpson in Gucci wedges


----------



## tallymia

Gemma Arterton with Gucci Ribot clutch


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts for Vogue Australia February 2013


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale attends the 14th Annual Warner Bros. And InStyle Golden Globe Awards After Party held at the Oasis Courtyard at the Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 13, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## Bagtodiffer

Does anyone know if the Lady Stirrup Medium Framed Satchel was made in brown grainy leather (the same leather that the soft stirrup bag and the wallet comes in)?  I bought one on sale in Neiman Marcus last week, but I can't find a single photo of one on line anywhere nor any reference to the style having been available in that leather, which concerns me!  Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Bagtodiffer said:


> Does anyone know if the Lady Stirrup Medium Framed Satchel was made in brown grainy leather (the same leather that the soft stirrup bag and the wallet comes in)?  I bought one on sale in Neiman Marcus last week, but I can't find a single photo of one on line anywhere nor any reference to the style having been available in that leather, which concerns me!  Thank you!



Are you talking about the brown cubano lamb? I am not aware that it did either so that is WEIRD! Maybe it's a special or an exclusive 

post here and take lots of clear pics

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-689655-267.html#post23775004


----------



## tallymia

Bagtodiffer said:


> Does anyone know if the Lady Stirrup Medium Framed Satchel was made in brown grainy leather (the same leather that the soft stirrup bag and the wallet comes in)?  I bought one on sale in Neiman Marcus last week, but I can't find a single photo of one on line anywhere nor any reference to the style having been available in that leather, which concerns me!  Thank you!



I've definitely seen it before, I think it might have been Neimans... same leather as picture below, right?

Also, found some new pics of Soft Stirrup: Salma Hayek and Li Bing Bing


----------



## tallymia

Micaela Schafer with Gucci Soho bag


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## papertiger

tallymia said:


> I've definitely seen it before, I think it might have been Neimans... same leather as picture below, right?
> 
> Also, found some new pics of Soft Stirrup: Salma Hayek and Li Bing Bing



Very interesting. Just checking you are talking about the same bag. The leather you showed is officially called cubano lamb. In the Soft Stirrup it was only available in the US and Canada. Gucci have said to me they have never made a Lady Stirrup in cubano lamb _anywhere_ only in suede, suede 'brocade'  and hand-stained leather. 

This is the Lady Stirrup that she was talking about. Did you see _this_ bag in cubano lamb?

Diane Kruger and Jennifer Connelly carrying theirs


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## bobobob

Australian actress Gracie Otto arrives at the 2nd Annual AACTA Awards at The Star on January 30, 2013 in Sydney, Australia.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Gracie Otto attends the 2nd Annual AACTA Awards Luncheon at The Star on January 28, 2013 in Sydney, Australia. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Solange Knowles (sandals) credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: justjared


----------



## tallymia

papertiger said:


> Very interesting. Just checking you are talking about the same bag. The leather you showed is officially called cubano lamb. In the Soft Stirrup it was only available in the US and Canada. Gucci have said to me they have never made a Lady Stirrup in cubano lamb anywhere only in suede, suede 'brocade'  and hand-stained leather.
> 
> This is the Lady Stirrup that she was talking about. Did you see this bag in cubano lamb?
> 
> Diane Kruger and Jennifer Connelly carrying theirs



Yep, definitely remembered seeing it. Friend if mine just sent a pic from NM


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Fergie arrives at the premiere of Relativity Media's 'Safe Haven' at TCL Chinese Theatre on February 5, 2013 in Hollywood, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

^  Fergie is wearing Resort 2013


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron attends the Cinema For Peace Gala 2013 during the 63rd Berlinale International Film Festival at the Waldorf Astoria Hotel on February 9, 2013 in Berlin, Germany.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Minogue credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Ben Affleck walks the red carpet at the 2013 EE British Academy Film Awards on Sunday (February 10) at the Royal Opera House in London, England.
FYI: Ben is wearing head-to-toe Gucci.


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry is gorgeous in green on the red carpet at the 2013 Grammy Awards on Sunday (February 10) at the Staples Center in Los Angeles.
The 28-year-old singer head-to-toe Gucci to the show.


----------



## tallymia

Vivica Fox with Gucci 1970 
& Brooklyn Blonde with Gucci Stirrup


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry attends the Warner Music Group 2013 Grammy Celebration Presented By Mini at Chateau Marmont on February 10, 2013 in Los Angeles, California.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts credit: justjared


----------



## papertiger

tallymia said:


> Yep, definitely remembered seeing it. Friend if mine just sent a pic from NM
> 
> View attachment 2051512



 

Thanks so, so, much for the pics . 

We (Europe) didn't even get the Soft Stirrup in Cubano (I was -broken)


----------



## papertiger

bobobob said:


> Irina Shayk  credit: zimbio



LOL, no hiding carrying that bag around town.


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett-Smith


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone attends 'The Croods' Premiere during the 63rd Berlinale International Film Festival at Berlinale Palast on February 15, 2013 in Berlin, Germany.  credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Spanish TV presenter and actress Manuela Velasco attends Goya Cinema Awards 2013 at Centro de Congresos Principe Felipe on February 17, 2013 in Madrid, Spain. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Selena Gomez attends 'Spring Breakers' Paris Premiere at Le Grand Rex on February 18, 2013 in Paris, France. credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Anne Hathaway attends the 15th Annual Costume Designers Guild Awards with presenting sponsor Lacoste at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on February 19, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California.  credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Japanese actress Emi Takei attends the 'Flight' Japan Premiere at Marunouchi Piccadilly on February 21, 2013 in Tokyo, Japan. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Channing Tatum arrives at the Oscars at Hollywood & Highland Center on February 24, 2013 in Hollywood, California.  credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts  (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Actress Li Bing Bing attends the 2013 Vanity Fair Oscar party at Sunset Tower on February 24, 2013 in West Hollywood, California. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Emily VanCamp  credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## bobobob

James Franco credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## steph22

Mezghan Hussainy


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## papertiger

Florence Welch in Gucci crocodile loafers and a forthcoming (or custom) lady stirrup   

and Emma Stone in a SS13 dress


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch


----------



## steph22

Mary J Blige


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kelly Preston


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## bobobob

Danielle Jonas


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jaime Murray


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## cynthia shepard

Great photo


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## bobobob

Justin Bieber


----------



## papertiger

Amy Adams Moss Python LLBTH (movie set)
Penelope Cruz Large Black Bamboo Shopper  
Jenifer Lopez Large Animalier 'Jaguar' print hair calf BS and Fall/Autumn coat (publicity op photo)


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez wearing FW 2013 dress


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bar Refaeli


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## bobobob

Cara Delevingne


----------



## bobobob

Joy Behar   zimbio


----------



## bobobob

RuPaul Andre Charles


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek


----------



## tallymia

Nene Leakes with Greenwich clutch


----------



## tallymia

Better picture


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde


----------



## bobobob

Joyce Giraud


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried attends the premiere of "Lovelace" at the Egyptian Theatre on August 5, 2013 in Hollywood, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## Flip88

Blake Lively

With a coat from Gucci's Autumn Winter 2013 collection.


----------



## bobobob

Petra Ecclestone zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton


----------



## papertiger

bobobob said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker



She looks great in the dress, but it is still so long even in heels


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried attends the screening of her new film 'Lovelace' at the Mayfair Hotel in London. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria wearing a Gucci dress zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Adriana Lima


----------



## bobobob

Shauna Sands zimbio


----------



## steph22

Shauna Sands 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Cynthia Kirchner


----------



## bobobob

Shauna Sand


----------



## bobobob

Mary J. Blige


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr wearing a Gucci maxi dress.


----------



## bobobob

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde attends the Rush World Premiere at Odeon Leicester Square on September 2, 2013 in London, England. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevingne zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Madonna


----------



## bobobob

Actress Olivia Wilde attends the Variety Studio At Holt Renfrew during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival on September 7, 2013 in Toronto, Canada. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## Golden Chick

Jessica Alba


----------



## Golden Chick

Beyonce


----------



## Golden Chick

Hilary Duff


----------



## Golden Chick

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Golden Chick

Victoria Beckham


----------



## Golden Chick

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Bip Ling 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Amanda Sheppard


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Erin Heatherton


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Shauna Sand zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Slade Smiley


----------



## bobobob

Tom Felton


----------



## steph22

Clara Paget


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Williams


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Lee Young-Ae


----------



## bobobob

Snooki


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## mariadeburton

Jackie O


----------



## bobobob

Heather Matarazzo zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Heaton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amber Valletta zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Johnson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Beckinsale zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mary J. Blige zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Camilla Belle zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Hudson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Evan Rachel Wood zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana zimbio


----------



## bobobob

James Franco and Frida Giannin zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Camilla Belle zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Drew Barrymore zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Leonardo DiCaprio and Martin Scorsese zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Susan Downey and Robert Downey Jr. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jason Sudeikis zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Bell zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sting zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Michael B. Jordan zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jake Gyllenhaal zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Robert Pattinson zimbio


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## bobobob

Mollie King


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris


----------



## bobobob

Mollie King zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Idris Elba zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Myleene Klass zimbio


----------



## Maryam_Lady

Katie Holmes in Gucci Jamie Cuir Leather Riding Boots
[img=http://s7.postimg.org/n5sw4fcxj/f00b6cab7d9cf43201c7e20a3e6839eb.jpg]


----------



## steph22

Tish Cyrus
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Spanish actress Najwa Nimri


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Michelle Gellar zimbio


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## bobobob

Janice Dickinson


----------



## bobobob

Julia Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Kate Hudson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gianna Jeon Ji Hyun wearing Gucci in episode 3 of My Love From The Stars


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Michelle Gellar zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Malina Moye


----------



## bobobob

Margot Robbie


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde


----------



## bobobob

Channing Tatum


----------



## bobobob

Mila Kunis


----------



## bobobob

Aimee Teegarden zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Idris Elba


----------



## bobobob

Bradley Cooper


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## Ladyzee16

bobobob said:


> Lupita Nyong'o


I'm so in awe of her!!!!.....it just makes sense that she has on such a stellar gown!!!....great in Gucci!!!!


----------



## Ladyzee16

bobobob said:


> Idris Elba


LAWD!!!!!...another person I'm so in awe of!!!!....I swear it makes so much sense!!!!....DAPPER!!!!


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Casiraghi


----------



## steph22

Leah Weller


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Storm Uechtritz


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Elektra Kilbey


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Amy Willerton


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Allison Williams


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Michelle Gellar zimbio


----------



## steph22

Ramona Singer


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Arterton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Sieber zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## diamond121898

love this


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Storm Uechtritz


----------



## steph22

Storm Uechtritz


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Amelle Berrabah


----------



## bobobob

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Michelle Gellar  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Miller


----------



## steph22

Aishwarya Rai


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Toni Garn


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Toni Garn


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch 
(Source: Anthony Harvey/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Solange Knowles and Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Anna Rubik, Poppy Delevingne and Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli 



​


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Sandra Bullock


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Amy Willerton


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Petra Stunt


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Pippa Middleton


----------



## bobobob

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Lady Mary Charteris
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio
(Source: Gvk)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Elisabetta Canalis


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Pippa Middleton


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch


----------



## steph22

Dasha Zhukova


----------



## steph22

Say Lou Lou


----------



## steph22

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Julia Roberts


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## LVlover9999

Gorgeous Gucci Snaffle Bit bag


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## miriammarquez

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Elle MacPherson


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively


----------



## Luxchic77

Hilary Tsui (Hong Kong actress)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: Her Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat (Thai actress & model)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kathy Chow (Hong Kong model & TV presenter) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

Steven Tyler


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Casiraghi


----------



## miriammarquez

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Mary J Blige


----------



## miriammarquez

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Livia1

Kate Moss with a black Disco (the pic is from 2013 but I didn't see it in this thread).


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## papertiger

Amal Alamuddin from her style thread 


http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/amal-alamuddin-style-thread-868578.html

1. Gucci python and leather Horse-bit ankle boot and 
2. orange silk shirt with python collar 

  Both from cruise/resort 2015


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Pippa Middleton


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## papertiger

"Anna Wintour in Gucci
For the Met Gala after-party at the Mark Hotel, Anna Wintour wore a printed silk georgette pleated dress with cape sleeves from the Fall/Winter 2015-2016"

and 

Georgia May Jagger at the Met in a custom Gucci embroidered silk gown with Gucci Alessandro Michele

Both from Gucci on Facebook


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## papertiger

Gianna Jun in Seoul

Her outfit, including the Dionysus bag is all Gucci 

Picture from Gucci


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## mgkins

I'll be letting go of mine this week, but here's Olivia Wilde with the 1970 limited edition gucci static.stylosophy.it/625X0/bags/stylosophy/it/img/olivia-wilde-gucci-1970-bag.jpg


----------



## papertiger

mgkins said:


> I'll be letting go of mine this week, but here's Olivia Wilde with the 1970 limited edition gucci static.stylosophy.it/625X0/bags/stylosophy/it/img/olivia-wilde-gucci-1970-bag.jpg



Since many people use their mobile phones, it's better to download then upload the pic, otherwise they won't see :

Credit as before


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## ayumiken

Beautiful Celebs with gorgeous Gucci bags


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Karen Elson


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## papertiger

Yes, there is a Madonna under that Kris Knight Night-Flora cashmere and silk shawl 

Photos from http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/madonna-550762-37.html


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Lupita Nyong'o wears Gucci Dress at Cannes Film Festival


Image Source: Getty / Pascal Le Segretain


----------



## mashedpotato

emma roberts


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## mashedpotato

steph22 said:


> Selena Gomez
> 
> View attachment 3037173



Bag details.


----------



## mashedpotato

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Nick Lachey


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## papertiger

Gwen Stefani in yellow patent Horse-bit Loafers from the celebs gossip forum


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Amal Clooney


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively (clutch)


----------



## miriammarquez

Laura Prepon


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## Miss World

Salma Hayek carrying a Gucci Soft Stirrup Shoulder bag. The leather looks so soft and buttery, just lovely!


----------



## anasanfran

Alexander Delgado, of the Cuban reggaeton group GENTE DE ZONA sporting his Gucci jacket.


----------



## steph22

Jesinta Campbell


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## miriammarquez

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Renee Olstead


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowksi


----------



## miriammarquez

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## miriammarquez

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## miriammarquez

Helena Bordon


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Bee Shaffer


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## miriammarquez

Specer Hastings on PLL


----------



## miriammarquez

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## miriammarquez

Imaan Hammam


----------



## miriammarquez

Beyonce


----------



## miriammarquez

Beyonce


----------



## miriammarquez

Katy Perry


----------



## papertiger

Dakota Johnson with her Lady Web


----------



## papertiger

Amy Adams Python Lady Lock


----------



## papertiger

Dakota Johnson in Amstel (high) clogs, style 408258 B6600 1000


----------



## rainyjewels

Gucci logo belt


----------



## rainyjewels

Dionysus Blooms Leather


----------



## rainyjewels

more blooms


----------



## rainyjewels

padlock bag


----------



## rainyjewels

princetowns


----------



## miriammarquez

Jodie Sweetin


----------



## miriammarquez

Dakota Johnson


----------



## tallymia




----------



## tallymia




----------



## miriammarquez

Florence Welch


----------



## miriammarquez

Heidi Klum


----------



## miriammarquez

Elsa Hosk


----------



## miriammarquez

Elle Fanning


----------



## hiddencharms

Jung Hoseok - Men's GG Caleido backpack


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Laura Prepon


----------



## hiddencharms

Rola


----------



## hiddencharms

Kim Jiwon


----------



## hiddencharms

Tiffany


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## l0veileen

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Katie Holmes
> 
> View attachment 3442748


----------



## papertiger

Demi Moore (I've been looking for a pic of her in these shoes because I was there when she bought them) I think they look great on her


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## mari_merry

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Cassie


----------



## mari_merry

Megan Blake Irwin


----------



## mari_merry

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## mari_merry

Samantha Armytage


----------



## mari_merry

Jenn Mann


----------



## mari_merry

Mandy Moore


----------



## mari_merry

Kylie Jenner


----------



## mari_merry

Christina Milian


----------



## mari_merry

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Penelope Disick


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## mari_merry

Kreesha Turner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## mari_merry

Andee Layne


----------



## mari_merry

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## mari_merry

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## mari_merry

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## mari_merry

Mynxii White


----------



## mari_merry

Lepa Galeb-Roskopp


----------



## mari_merry

Karrueche Tran


----------



## mari_merry

Georgia May Foote


----------



## mari_merry

Petra Collins


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## mari_merry

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Zara Martin


----------



## mari_merry

Foxes


----------



## steph22

Olivia Buckingham


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Pippa Middleton, looks like a soft Jackie bag


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## ddaniela

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Soko


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Indira Weis


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## l0veileen

*Madonna*

*

*


----------



## l0veileen

Dianna Agron


----------



## l0veileen

*Rihanna*

*

*


----------



## l0veileen

*Tracee Ellis-Ross*

*

*


----------



## l0veileen

steph22 said:


> Dakota Johnson
> 
> View attachment 3473246


----------



## l0veileen

*Milana Koroleva*

*

*


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Dakota Fanning
> 
> View attachment 3490625


----------



## steph22

Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## steph22

Viktoria Novak


----------



## steph22

Claudia Jordan


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Lourdes Leon


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Straight-Laced said:


> I own a pair of these boots!  I wore them throughout my winter just passed and they are so comfortable and great to wear with denim or tights (or bare legs).  I notice they haven't been that popular so I would whole heartedly recommend them as a sale buy


Ok! I'm on it! Love them!! Wise choice!


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Valery Kaufman


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## steph22

Zosia Mamet


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

Toya Wright


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Kelly Lynch


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Tilly


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

Lebron James, Princetown's on his feet!


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Megan Camper


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Pippa Middleton


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid (phone case)


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## rosewang924

Gigi Hadid, Gucci mules


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Mia Maestro


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Kourtney Kardashian
> 
> View attachment 3543670


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Petra Stunt


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Dannii Minogue


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Mariah Carey


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## steph22

Leann Rimes


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Amerie


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Chelsee Healey


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Diana Madison


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Billie Lourd


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Kaya Scodelario


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## LaraMarcella

Selma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Sarah Snyder


----------



## steph22

Stella Maxwell


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Cassie Cardelle


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Jessica Mauboy


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Jenny Cipolletti


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Dannii Minogue


----------



## steph22

Malika Haqq


----------



## steph22

Julie Macklowe


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## OneMoreDay

Not a celebrity but thought I'd share this gorgeous image. NYFW F/W 2017.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Margot Robbie at the Legend of Tarzan premiere in 2016.


----------



## OneMoreDay

NYFW attendee carrying a 'Broche glossy leather top handle bag' from SS17. In case anyone's interested, the Code is Style 466434 DT9KX 6373.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Margot Robbie.


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Yasmin Le Bon


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Betsy-Blue English


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Yasmin Le Bon


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Fleur East


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Casiraghi


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowdon


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Jared Leto


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## AtlDesigner

N


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Deepika Padukone


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Erica Pelosini


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Caroline Vreeland


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Pia Toscano


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Danielle Peazer


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Reese Witherspoon's daughter, Ava.. from Marmont line


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Caroline Vreeland


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Olivia Culpo
> 
> View attachment 3638881


----------



## steph22

Malaysia Pargo


----------



## l0veileen

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Dannii Minogue


----------



## ccbaggirl89

A$AP Rocky (Kendall Jenner's bf)


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Gia Coppola


----------



## steph22

Karen Fairchild


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Dakota Johnson (the shoes)


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Cleo Wade


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Millie Bobby Brown


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Ali Landry


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Alicia Rountree


----------



## lordguinny

Karen Elsongia
Margo Robbie
Gia Coppola
Allesandra
Elle Anning


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Caroline Vreeland


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kirsten Dunst (looks like a velvet marmont @ Gucci fashion show)


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## steph22

Tamara Beckwith


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Prada_Princess

Chiara Ferragni in a beautiful Gucci fur coat.


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Ally Brooke


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## pribblingbollywood

Selena!!


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## OneMoreDay

Thought I'd share some fashion week inspiration. Australian Fashion Week.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Milan Fashion Week.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Paris Fashion Week.







London Fashion Week.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Men's Fashion Week - Milan.





Tblisi Fashion Week.




Seoul Fashion Week.


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tank Magazine's Caroline Issa. Pre-Fall 17.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Leann Rimes


----------



## OneMoreDay

More fashion week inspiration. 
NYFW.






Milan.




Paris.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Copenhagen. 



Stockholm.


London.


Hong Kong.


Berlin.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Caroline Issa.


----------



## steph22

La La Anthony


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

k

Margot Robbie


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kirsten Dunst.


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## OneMoreDay

New York socialite, Julia Loomis.


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## OneMoreDay

Emilia Clarke.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## OneMoreDay

A few fashion week photos.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kate, Duchess of Cambridge in Gucci RTW!


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Eleanor Tomlinson


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Camelia Somers


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kirsten Dunst in FW17 RTW.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Demi Moore in FW17.


----------



## steph22

Lady Mary Charteris


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Ella Ross


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Mary J Blige


----------



## missboss123

Rihanna Gucci dress


----------



## missboss123

Rihanna slik Gucci suit


----------



## missboss123

Selena gomez Gucci mini dress


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Penelope Disick


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Janet Street Porter


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Saffron Burrows


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ashley Tishdale.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Molly Simms, model on the end


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miss Universe 2015, Pia Wurtzbach, wearing Donald Duck Princetowns.


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Lara *****


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Taraji Henson


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## ThatsJustGinaRose

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Aly Raisman


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Noel Berry


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Harding


----------



## steph22

Olympia Valance and Mavournee Hazel


----------



## steph22

Stylist Vydia Rishie


----------



## steph22

Blogger Georgia Zogopoulous


----------



## steph22

Blogger and writer Alexia Petsinis


----------



## steph22

Singer Anna of the Nort


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## l0veileen

Ebonee Davis


----------



## l0veileen

Gizele Oliveira


----------



## l0veileen

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Frida Aasen


----------



## l0veileen

Shay Mitchell's belt


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Bruna Lirio


----------



## OneMoreDay

K-Pop group Girls Generation for W Korea - September 2017.


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Melanie Brown


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## l0veileen

dorothy wang


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## l0veileen

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Jeremy Meeks


----------



## l0veileen

Eniko Hart (Kevin Hart's wife)


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Vivica A Fox


----------



## l0veileen

adrienne bailon


----------



## steph22

June Ambrose


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Mary J Blige


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## steph22

Kelly Hoppen


----------



## steph22

Brigitte Nielsen


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hannah Bagshawe


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Tamara Beckwith


----------



## steph22

Hari Nef


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dakota Johnson at the Gucci Spring-Summer 2018 afterparty.


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## l0veileen

Karreuche Tran


----------



## l0veileen

Monica


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lilly Becker


----------



## steph22

Tanya Bardsley


----------



## l0veileen

Mary J Blige


----------



## l0veileen

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## steph22

Dannii Minogue


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## l0veileen

Nicki Minaj


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## snibor

Melania ***** in Gucci fur trimmed dress Credit to daily mail.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chrissy Teigen, belt


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Rowan Blanchard


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Joffe


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## l0veileen

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

steph22 said:


> Busy Philipps
> 
> View attachment 3883692


That velvet!!


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Mindy Kaling


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Billie Lourd


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Allison Janney


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Molly Simms


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Candace Cameron


----------



## highend

Mariah Carey


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## highend

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Frankie Gaff


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## highend

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## highend

Elle Macpherson


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Aly Raisman


----------



## bobobob

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## bobobob

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## bobobob

Björk’s custom Gucci gown


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## highend

Keisha


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Fallon


----------



## bobobob

Kesha


----------



## bobobob

Liam Payne


----------



## highend

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Melania *****


----------



## highend

Rosie HW


----------



## bobobob

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## bobobob

Sam Faiers


----------



## highend

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Zoe Hardman


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## bobobob

Ruby Rose


----------



## bobobob

Tallia Storm


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Busy Philipps


----------



## bobobob

Masika Kalysha zimbio


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## highend

Busy P


----------



## steph22

Yasmin Le Bon


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## highend

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## highend

Alexa Chung


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## steph22

Lilly Becker


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## steph22

Asifa Mirza


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Liam Payne


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Sam Taylor-Johnson


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Chloe Bridge


----------



## steph22

Ashanti


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## steph22

Jenna Ortega


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Sarah Chapman in Gucci  --- Diddy's  ex


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville


----------



## steph22

Tiffany *****


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tobey Maguire & gal pal


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Nicole Appleton


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

April Love Geary


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## papertiger

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

papertiger said:


> Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Camila Cabello


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Pippa Middleton


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Zayn Malik


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Murphy zimbio


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Lou Doillon


----------



## steph22

Hari Nef


----------



## steph22

Tamu McPherson


----------



## steph22

David Furnish


----------



## bobobob

Ben Simmons


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Lilly Becker


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce


----------



## highend

Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## steph22

Rebekah Vardy


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Graham zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White


----------



## bobobob

Anais Gallagher


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## bobobob

Goalkeeper Rui Patricio


----------



## bobobob

Iskra Lawrence zimbio


----------



## l0veileen

Cindy Crawford


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Flack


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## highend

Paulina Gretzky


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Jones


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville


----------



## steph22

Rosie Fortescue


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Mollie King


----------



## steph22

Kate Wright


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Riley


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Marie-Ange Casta


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Mirka Federer


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Jamie Foxx


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

JaVale McGee


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Krysten Ritter


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Sophia Hutchins


----------



## steph22

Rosie Williams


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Caitlin Jenner


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## bobobob

Kesha zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson zimbio


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## lady shosha

*Jessica Wright*


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## bobobob

Spencer Pratt


----------



## bobobob

Mel B


----------



## bobobob

Lilly Becker


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Johnson


----------



## bobobob

Katie Maloney-Schwartz


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katharine McPhee


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Billie Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Karrueche Tran


----------



## bobobob

Shanina Shaik


----------



## highend

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Tess Daly


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

JWoww


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Foxx


----------



## steph22

Ellie Ottaway


----------



## steph22

Matilde Brandi


----------



## steph22

Madonna’s son David Banda


----------



## steph22

Candice Blackburn


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## highend

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Bruna Lirio


----------



## steph22

Subah Koj


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Natasha Sirotina


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Burke


----------



## steph22

Molly Moorish


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Brooke Vincent


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Molly Sims


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tobey Maguire with girlfriend Tatiana Dieteman


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Hailey Duff


----------



## steph22

Alexis Ren


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Bel Powley


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## lady shosha

*Alessandra Ambrosio*

*

*


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Barbara Palvin


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## steph22

Sam Johnson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Alexis Ren


----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## lucydee

Melissa Gorga from  NJ Housewives


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Paige Butcher


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## l0veileen

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## steph22

Kerry Katona


----------



## steph22

Kayla Ewell


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Joely Richardson


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Arnold


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Tess Daly


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## Flip88

@therealfashionist who has 500k followers so I hope squeezes into the celebrity category. I love the Gucci shoes.


----------



## Flip88

Sophie Hermann in Gucci sneakers and a mink jacket. She is from Made in Chelsea.

IG


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Arnold


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Christine McGuinness


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Victoria Justice


----------



## steph22

Jenna Ortega


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Nene Leakes


----------



## Flip88

Amanda Crconin @amandacarolinecronin in her sable fur. I love her Gucci python bag too actually. Her IG.


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Olivia Buckland


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Lisa Vanderpump


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## bobobob

Liz Hurley


----------



## bobobob

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## bobobob

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Nene Leakes


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounos


----------



## eycartier

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Mariah Carey


----------



## bobobob

Halsey


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Tina Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Crosby


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Danielle Armstrong


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Hyland


----------



## bobobob

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Miss World

Joseline Hernandez from Love & Hip Hop Atlanta with her Gucci Supreme GG logo Backpack.


----------



## Miss World

Winonah Dejong with her black Gucci Marmont GG velvet belt bag.


----------



## Miss World

Evelyn Lozada wearing a Gucci Marmont velvet belt bag in black with crystal star embellishments.


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## bobobob

Jessie J


----------



## bobobob

NeNe Leakes


----------



## Miss World

Rasheeda Frost from Love & Hip Hop Atlanta wearing various Gucci pieces  including the Gucci Marmont in floral and velvet, belt bags, embroidered Sylvie bag and oversized Gucci sunglasses.


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Holly Ramsay (daughter of Gordon Ramsay)


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace


----------



## bobobob

Catherine Tyldesley


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Keegan


----------



## bobobob

Christine McGuiness


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sims


----------



## bobobob

KiKi Layne zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tracee Ellis Ross zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Lucy Mecklenburgh


----------



## bobobob

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## steph22

Janet Montgomery


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Danny Fujikawa


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Danny Fujikawa
> 
> View attachment 4305429



Kate Hudson


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## bobobob

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sims


----------



## bobobob

Alana Stewart


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## bobobob

Malika Haqq zimbio


----------



## steph22

Teddi Jo Mellencamp


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton (pumps)


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## bobobob

Ashton Sanders zimbio


----------



## Miss World

Amerie wearing the Gucci Mini Dionysus in GG supreme logo with red suede.


----------



## bobobob

Nelly


----------



## bobobob

Nene Leakes


----------



## steph22

Emma Kenney


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## Miss World

Karrueche Tran carrying a unique Gucci Small Dionysus bag. It is leather with black crystals, metal studs and contrasting antique silver and gold hardware.


----------



## Miss World

Cristiano Ronaldo’s girlfriend wearing a Gucci Soho Disco.


----------



## Miss World

Veronika Heilbrunner wearing her studded suede Gucci Arli bag.


----------



## bobobob

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## Miss World

Amerie with her Gucci Mini Dionysus in monogram with contrasting red suede.


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Fallon


----------



## bobobob

Carrie Ann Inaba


----------



## bobobob

Sui He


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel instagram/bethennyfrankel


----------



## Miss World

Eva Chen carrying her monogram Gucci Dionysus with sequin heart, lips and chain detailing.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Robin Tunney


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## bobobob

Sean Combs


----------



## bobobob

German actress Hannah Herzsprung (R) zimbio


----------



## OneMoreDay

Salma Hayek wearing Gucci winning the inaugual Globe of Honour.


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Johnson


----------



## Flip88

Amanda Cronin with her Gucci and beautiful sable fur. Her IG.


----------



## bobobob

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## bobobob

Tara Reid


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Mulroney


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Montag


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## bobobob

Danielle Armstrong


----------



## bobobob

Kate Hudson


----------



## Miss World

Cheryl Chou with her customised Gucci Dionysus bag.


----------



## Miss World

Kylie Jenner’s handbag closet features in Archdigest magazine. You can see some of her Gucci bags in the background including the Marmont, Sylvie and Dionysus.


----------



## bobobob

Camila Cabello


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Priyanka Chopra
> 
> View attachment 4342689



Sorry it’s Lori Loughlin!


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Rinna


----------



## bobobob

Kesha


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Hana Giraldo


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## Miss World

Tamara Kalinic wearing the beautiful Gucci Dionysus Small Velvet Bag with embedded GG Motif.


----------



## bobobob

Teresa Giudice


----------



## Miss World

Joanna Hillman - Gucci Interlock Horsebit Wallet on Chain in Green.


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## steph22

Hailey Duff


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Collins and James Argent


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk


----------



## bobobob

Saoirse Ronan zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Boynton  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zumi Rosow zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Japanese actress Mari Natsuki  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Ni Ni


----------



## bobobob

Korean singer Seolhyun zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ami Suzuki (L) and Aya Suzuki (R) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

St Vincent


----------



## bobobob

Andrew Garfield


----------



## bobobob

Valentina Paloma Pinault


----------



## steph22

Lucy Fallon


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## steph22

Lucy Fallon


----------



## bobobob

Gia Coppola zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jared Leto zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Florence Clementine zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lou Doillon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Hutchins


----------



## bobobob

Jacqui Getty


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Georgia Steel


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Emma Louise Connolly


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Flack


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain (boots)


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Rinna


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Hyland


----------



## bobobob

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## bobobob

Laura Dern


----------



## bobobob

James Argent


----------



## steph22

Catherine Tyldsley


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez (skirt and coat)


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Cat Deeley


----------



## steph22

Jade Thirlwall


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## Miss World

Throwback to the late Princess Diana carrying a vintage Gucci Bamboo Handle Bag.


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Haylie Duff


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## Miss World

Kourtney Kardashian raiding her mom Kris Jenner’s handbag closet. You can see a Gucci Dionysus Bamboo Top Handle and a black embellished Gucci Small Dionysus in the background.


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Baby Ariel


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Laura Jackson


----------



## steph22

Artem Chigvintsev


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Sarah Ferguson


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Rose Byrne


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Gok Wan


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## Miss World

Bollywood Actress Deepika Padukone with  the Large Gucci Dionysus Top Handle in Black with green/red web detailing.


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

David Furnish


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Katie Holmes
> 
> View attachment 4405585



Sorry wrong thread!


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Stacey Dooley


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid: Vogue US 2019 -05


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Sara Dinkin


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Emma Willis


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Christine Mcguinness


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Camila Cabello


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## Miss World

Charlie xcx wearing the Gucci Dionysus Mini in Black with crystals.


----------



## steph22

Marcela Iglesias


----------



## steph22

Wu Kexi


----------



## steph22

Tamara Beckwith


----------



## steph22

Jacqui Ritchie


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Sofia Boutella


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

David Furnish


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Jodie Kidd


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Tiffany *****


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## l0veileen

Paige Butcher


----------



## steph22

Catherine Tyldesley


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Catherine Tyldesley


----------



## steph22

Jorja Smith


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Stacey Dooley


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Sarah Ferguson


----------



## steph22

Paige Butcher


----------



## steph22

Beth Ostrosky Stern


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Hana Cross


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## anasanfran

J-Lo and A-Rod


----------



## anasanfran

.JLo in her Gucci Sunnies and Bamboo Shopper.


----------



## anasanfran

The Queen Mum and her vintage horsebit loafers.


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Denise Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Caroline Flack


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## bobobob

Golnesa "GG" Gharachedaghi zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Collins


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sienna Miller with the new 1955 Horsebit bag.


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Caprice


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

David Furnish


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Kaitlin Doubleday


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## cdtracing

Hillary *******


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Little Simz


----------



## steph22

Sophie Hermann


----------



## steph22

Natalie Pinkham


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## OneMoreDay

Glenda Bailey, editor-in-chief of Harper's Bazaar.


----------



## steph22

Roman Blanchard


----------



## steph22

Maura Higgins


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Adwoa Aboah


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Adwoa Aboah


----------



## steph22

Hama Cross


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Rowan Blanchard


----------



## steph22

Belle Hasan


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Sam Rollinson


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa *****


----------



## bobobob

A$AP Rocky


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Katharine Foster


----------



## steph22

Sadie Sink


----------



## steph22

Harry Styles


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Rebekah Vardy


----------



## steph22

Katherine Kelly Lang


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Beth Ostrosky


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Ava DuVernay


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Ally Brooke


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## minnie04

IU, Rachel Park and Exo Kai Korean celebrities with Gucci Zumi .


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Arabella Chi


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Tilbury


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Bella Heathcote


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Brandi Granville


----------



## steph22

Mary J Blige


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Shirley Ballas


----------



## steph22

Katrina Bowden


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Nadine Coyle


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Liz Hurley


----------



## Miss World

Indian Bollywood Actress Trisha wearing her velvet Gucci Rajah tote whilst holidaying in Turkey.


----------



## steph22

Angelina Pivarnick


----------



## OneMoreDay

Salma Hayek Pinault.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jenna Ortega


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Surrane Jones


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## Miss World

Indigenous Australian model Samantha Harris with her Gucci Marmont Top Handle bag.


----------



## steph22

Sophie Piper


----------



## steph22

Tamara Beckwith


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## Miss World

Kenya Moore from The Real Housewives of Atlanta with her Gucci Rajah Tote.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Tia Carrere


----------



## steph22

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Jeannie Mai


----------



## steph22

Tallulah Willis


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Tamara Beckwith


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## CharlyParis

Kaia gerber and Bardot vintage

Edited: re name of vintage bag


----------



## steph22

Jamie-Lynn Sigler


----------



## steph22

Jodie Kidd


----------



## steph22

Zosia Mamet


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## anasanfran

Natti Natasha, singer from the Dominican Republic.


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Sheridan Smith


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Jamie-Lynn Sigler


----------



## steph22

Sabine Getty


----------



## steph22

Rainey Qualley


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Kendall Rae Knight


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## steph22

Lulu


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Portia De Rossi


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## anasanfran

Puerto Rico's Latin Trap star Bad Bunny rocking Gucci which he mentions a lot in his songs.


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Zara McDermott


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Maura Higgins


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Sophia Hutchins


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Jocelyn Chew


----------



## steph22

Bebe Rexha


----------



## steph22

Paige Turley


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Kerry Katona


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Gia Giudice


----------



## anasanfran

Puerto Rico's Bad Bunny in his Gucci T-Shirt.


----------



## anasanfran

Reggaeton star J Balvin from Columbia in his Gucci sneakers.


----------



## anasanfran

The beautiful Clement twins at ten years old.


----------



## steph22

Sophia Hutchins


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Daphne Groeneveld


----------



## steph22

Daiane Sodre


----------



## steph22

Teddi Mellencamp


----------



## steph22

Awkwafina


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## _leah

Kim Taehyung (V from BTS) in wool mohair vest and pants from pre-fall 2020 collection.


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Tess Daly


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Josie Canseco


----------



## steph22

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Carolina Crescentini


----------



## steph22

Raye


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Emma Corrin


----------



## steph22

Zara McDermott


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Laura Anderson


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Paige Turley


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Nadine Coyle


----------



## steph22

Denise Richards


----------



## steph22

Julia Garner


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Christine Lampard


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Clare Crawley


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Denise Richards


----------



## steph22

Daisy Edgar-Jones


----------



## steph22

Lana Del Rey


----------



## steph22

Portia de Rossi


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Tiffany *****


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Teri Hatcher


----------



## steph22

Christina Anstead


----------



## steph22

Lala Kent


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Jessica Rich


----------



## steph22

Lil Nas X


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Lady Victoria Hervey


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk‘s daughter Lea de Seine


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kaia Gerber


----------



## steph22

Mary Fitzgerald


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Teddi Mellencamp


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Laeticia Hallyday


----------



## steph22

Aubrey O'Day


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Joelle JoJo Siwa


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Dannii Minogue


----------



## steph22

Sharna Burgess


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Liane V


----------



## steph22

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## steph22

Thomas Doherty


----------



## steph22

Kelly Bensimon


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung – Harpers Bazaar (UK – May 202)


----------



## steph22

Iman


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Heidi Montag


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Ninel Conde


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Teddi Mellencamp


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen daughter Luna


----------



## steph22

Arizona Muse


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Harry Styles


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams


----------



## steph22

Regina King


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Lil Nas X


----------



## steph22

Jonathan Ross


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## steph22

Amelia Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Carrie Johnson


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Carrie Johnson


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Harry Styles


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Mariella Frostrup


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Keeley Hazell


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Evan Mock


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Grace Gummer


----------



## steph22

Melanie Laurent


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker (SATC filming)


----------



## songan

Lee Young Ae (이영애) Korean actress:


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## songan

Tatsuya Senoo (妹尾竜弥) × professional model
Vintage GUCCI Belt Bag used as a Crossbody Bag
Gucci pop-up house in Kyoto, Japan (July 2021)


----------



## songan

Sarah Jessica Parker, American actress
July 2021

Gucci x Balenciaga


----------



## steph22

David Furnish


----------



## songan

*Actress Zoey Meng Ziyi / 孟子义 *


----------



## songan

Actress Song Zhu Er (宋祖儿), also known as Lareina Song, arrives head to toe in new 2021-2022 Gucci!


----------



## Fierymo

Elton John and David Furnish


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## songan

Gitta Banko


^ Gucci Leather Belt with Horsebit
Style ‎600636 1NS0G 1000

@nicowaofficial
^ Gucci 1966 Horsebit Bag
Style ‎640716 92TCG 8563


----------



## steph22

Julia Chan


----------



## songan

KYOTO, JAPAN - JULY 13, 2021
Gucci celebrates 100 years with GUCCI BAMBOO HOUSE/ARIA POP-UP.









						Gucci opens a pop-up exhibition in a historical Kyoto house
					

For its 100th anniversary, the Italian brand sets up the Gucci Bamboo House in Kyoto to showcase its new ‘Aria’ collection



					www.timeout.com
				




Japanese actress and model, Nukumi Meru ( 生見愛瑠 ), wears a sedate purple
knit dress with the 2021 Gucci Diana mini tote bag:


^ Gucci Diana mini tote bag in light blue

SOURCES:
@gucci
#gucciinkyoto
https://times.abema.tv/news-article/8667251


----------



## songan

Sienna Miller


^ Gucci Diana mini tote bag 
Style ‎655661 17QDT 1175


----------



## songan

Elle Fanning
Gucci Diana Mini Tote Bag in Pastel Pink Leather  


^ *New* & only available in boutiques
Style ‎655661 17QDT 5378


----------



## songan

Jodie Turner Smith (repost for close-up view)


^Gucci Diana Medium in white leather 
Style ‎655658 17QDT 9060


----------



## songan

Gulnazar


----------



## songan

Song Yanfei ( 宋妍霏 )



Song Yanfei got a seat at the Gucci Aria runway show in Shanghai!



 ^ Gucci Diana mini tote bag (white leather)

SOURCE: Weibo, daydaynews.cc


----------



## songan

Park Shin-Hye (박신혜)


^ Gucci Horsebit 1955 crossbody bag


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## songan

Song Yanfei  (宋妍霏)
JYP Entertainment ex-trainee turned Chinese actress


^Women's Platform Perforated G Sandals



SOURCE: Weibo, Gucci


----------



## songan

Ha Sung Woo, the Kpop idol, received his COVID vaccinations.


^ GUCCI Cotton Canvas Windbreaker with Gucci Label


----------



## songan

Sammi Cheng (鄭秀文) is an award-winning singer, known as the "Queen of Cantopop."
Actress and commercial model. Her birthday is in July so she gifted herself several luxury items.
She opted for a colorful, boho look to go with the medium tote bag and a casually chic and baggy outfit to match the mini tote bag.



Gucci Small Diana tote bag in light blue leather//Gucci Mini Diana tote bag in black leather

@sammi_chengsauman
@gucci


----------



## songan

Tiffany Tang / Tang Yan


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## songan

Song Yanfei (宋妍霏)


----------



## songan

Supermodel Negin Mirsalehi & her finance Mauritus
Congrats on their engagement!


Vintage Gucci Pouchette

SOURCE: @negin_mirsalehi


----------



## songan

Jisoo


Gucci New Ace Embroidered Sneakers $680
Daba Girl Sweatshirt and Pants in Dam Orange, currently sold out

Shin Sekyung (신세경) in Bride of the Water God Habaek


----------



## songan

*Gina Alice*, professional pianist, attended the Gucci Aria in Shanghai runway show:


*Gina Alice* wore a Gucci Epilogue black wool dress with contrast white piping detail with black leather mid-heel sandals and a blue leather Gucci Diana mini bag with bamboo handles, orange fluo belt and Double G detail. She completed her look with a GG Marmont ring, GG Marmont bracelet and GG Marmont earrings.


----------



## songan

SHANGHAI, CHINA - MAY 27: Pianist Gina Alice attends the opening of Gucci Garden Archetypes event on May 27, 2021 in Shanghai, China.


----------



## songan

*Kara Wai* (Hui Yinghong / 惠英红 ) was a popular 1970s-1990's Chinese actress and is a model for Gucci Aria.

*Hui Yinghong *wore the clothing featured in the _*Gucci S/S 2021 look #72*_. (She wore a green wool and lurex, two button jacket with the mini GG logo pattern. She wore a crêpe, ruffled, long sleeve shirt and green wool and lurex, cuffed culotte pants with the mini GG logo pattern. Kara donned the same black pumps as the runway model and carried a small, red leather Gucci Diana bag. She completed her look with a selection of Link to Love rings, bracelets and earrings.



SOURCE: Gucci, Vogue


----------



## songan

*Ni Ni* (倪妮) is a popular Chinese actress.




*Ni Ni* wore the Gucci Ouverture #look 10 (Gucci Spring/Summer 2021) pale pink quartz and tulle, crew-neck, long sleeve top. She wore a red plongé midi skirt with plissé insert details and embroidery. Ni Ni also wore a black leather belt with double G buckle, light mauve velvet sandals with gold heel detail and a small black Gucci Diana small bag. She completed her look with Gucci Flora earrings, a Gucci Flora ring, a GG Running bracelet, and a GG Running ring.

SOURCE: Gucci, Vogue


----------



## songan

*Song Yanfei* ( 宋妍霏 ) aka Cecelia Boey was a K-pop trainee who never debuted. She's now an actress in China.





*Song Yanfei *wore a Gucci DIY MTO black velvet, two button, satin, peak lapel suit with Libra embroidery detail on the jacket. On her feet, she wore black leather loafers with Horsebit. She held a white and mini-sized Gucci Diana bag. She completed her look with an assortment of Link to Love rings, a GG Running ring and a single earring with cross motif in sterling silver and pearl. Her mom wore a white and small Diana bag with Gucci vest over a bright red Gucci top.


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## songan

Gigi Hadid


Gucci pink fur slides


----------



## songan

ROME, ITALY - JULY 27, 2021

Victoria De Angelis, bass player in the Italian band Maneskin. Maneskin is the rock band winner of the Eurovision Song Contest 2021. The band arrived at the Campidoglio to receive the 'Lupa capitolina' award from the mayor of Rome. They are dressed in an eclectic yet stylish mix of Gucci and non-Gucci items, including the Gucci Horsebit 1955 handbag.


----------



## songan

Song Yanfei (宋妍霏) @ Beijing Airport


Gucci Horsebit 1955 Small Top Handle Bag -- the color combination is not on the official website.


----------



## songan

Moka Fang (model, wife of singer/actor Aaron Kwok)


----------



## songan

Gretchen Barretto (Filipino actress)


----------



## songan

*Correction: it is the Diana 1961 bag in black leather.



songan said:


> ROME, ITALY - JULY 27, 2021
> 
> Victoria De Angelis, bass player in the Italian band Maneskin. Maneskin is the rock band winner of the Eurovision Song Contest 2021. The band arrived at the Campidoglio to receive the 'Lupa capitolina' award from the mayor of Rome. They are dressed in an eclectic yet stylish mix of Gucci and non-Gucci items, including the Gucci Horsebit 1955 handbag.*
> 
> View attachment 5160116
> View attachment 5160118
> View attachment 5160114


----------



## songan

*Emy Venturini -* fashion entrepreneur, designer for Ipsilon Paris, model, social media influencer



Ipsilon Paris white starburst T-shirt and starburst tights. She's carrying a large, monogrammed Gucci bag and wearing Gucci loafers. The black leather shorts are by YSL.


----------



## songan

Apparently, you can get the fluo band of the Diana totebag personalized with your name. 
Korean actress Lee Si Young (이시영) got her first name SIYOUNG added to the pink fluo with stars on either side-- ** S I Y O U N G **.
I love the unboxing video at the very end. Celebrities get so many freebies. She probably bought the small brown Diana, but was given the mini pink Diana with her name pre-personalized.


----------



## songan

Actress Lee Siyoung celebrates the 100th anniversary of Gucci by visiting the Gucci pop-up store to TRY ON all the Diana bags.


----------



## songan

Chinese actor *TANG XIAOTIAN ( 唐晓天 )* wore the Gucci Ouverture Spring 2021 Ready-to-Wear collection look #39 blue and beige cotton/linen coat with all-over macro GG fancy motif, red sablé shirt, camel pants with Gucci Eschatology label detail and brown leather loafers with the web and Interlocking GG detail. He completed his look with an Off-The-Grid grey, nylon GG tote bag, a Gucci Grip watch and a Gucci Garden ring.
​Tang Xiaotian 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Model Look #39

SOURCES: Vogue, Getty Images, Twitter


----------



## songan

*SABRINA ZHUANG / ZHUANG DAFEI (  庄达菲 )* wore the Gucci Overture Spring 2021 Ready-to-Wear collection look 23 outfit, which consisted of a Gucci ivory knit sweater with all-over rhombus embroidery and ribbon details, white Gucci jeans, black leather Gucci loafers with Horsebit detail and a pink leather Gucci Diana mini. She completed her look with a Gucci beige wool beret, Gucci Link to Love ring, Interlocking G ring and GG Running earrings.

Sabrina Zhuang 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Model Look #23



Sabrina Zhuang wears a newer season Gucci Dionysus shoulder bag, rather than the Mini Diana tote bag in the final two images.

SOURCE: Vogue, Sabrina Zhuang Philippines Facebook Fan Page, Getty Images


----------



## songan

이시영 Lee Si Young  actress



Blue nail polish//Gucci Sandals
SOURCE: @leesiyoung38


----------



## steph22

Emma Corrin


----------



## Bagetina

Nicki hilton


----------



## songan

*Jun Ji Hyun* acts in My Love From Another Star as the diva Cheon Song Yi. 
Wealthy Cheon Song Yi only wears the Gucci outfit within private space not for public appearances.


----------



## songan

*Son Ye-jin* acts as CEO Yoon Se-Ri in Crash Landing on You. She wears a three-piece plaid suit from Gucci's Fall 2019 collection.





SOURCE: https://www.preview.ph/fashion/k-drama-leading-ladies-exact-designer-suits-a2055-20210519?reg=feed_1


----------



## songan

In the Korean drama It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아), *Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as a woman with a difficult personality and a troubled past. She wears a floral Gucci dress in episode 16. The dress was a Gucci SS 2021 Ready-to-Wear item.



SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## songan

*Haley Baldwin Beiber *wears *Gucci Fluo Narrow Acetate Rectangular Sunglasses,* which you can find on shopbop.com for *$375.00 USD.*





	

		
			
		

		
	
\
SOURCE: Tumblr, Baldwinscloset


----------



## songan

Chinese actor *TANG XIAOTIAN *( 唐晓天) wears the* Gucci Pommes* collection


----------



## songan

*Jaehyun* (재현) is a South Korean singer-songwriter, actor and rapper. He's a member of South Korean group NCT U and NCT 127.



SOURCE:


			https://twitter.com/gucci


----------



## songan

Chinese popular actor *Xiao Zhan* (肖战) wears the latest Gucci Men's collection.



SOURCE: www.twitter.com/gucci


----------



## songan

Actor *Wang Yibo* (王一博) wears the latest collection of Gucci Men's for the Gucci ad campaign in China.



SOURCE: www.twitter.com/gucci


----------



## songan

Uyghur-Chinese actress Gulnazar / Gulinazha


----------



## songan

Lisa Banholzer 
Gucci Horsebit 1955 small shoulder bag in green/emerald green trim
Style# ‎602204 1DBAG 3780


----------



## songan

*Behati Prinsloo*





^ Gucci 1998 Ready-to-Wear two-piece 
Alexander Wang Wanglock Knot Pouch
Alexander Wang Blake Crystal-Embellished Chainmail-Trimmed Satin Sandals


----------



## songan

*SoMi *(소미) - Canadian-Dutch-Korean singer, dancer, songwriter, performer


Gucci Horsebit 1955 crossbody bag
Gucci scarf


----------



## songan

Actress *Kim Hee-Sun* (김희선) appeared as herself in Honeymoon Tavern, which is a Korean reality show where celebrities cater to their newlyweds guests. She wore F/W 2021 ready-to-wear from the runways, namely a *GUCCI Eschatology: Blind for Love T-Shirt* ($650 USD). Episode 6 premiered August 16, 2021. 

Style ‎660744 XJDKM 7477
Green SOLD OUT. Orange, Pink, Black available. 
Orange version: https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...nd-maison-de-lamour-t-shirt-p-660744XJDKM7477


----------



## songan

*Lucas Wong *(黃旭熙) *- *K-pop idol (WayV and NCT), singer, dancer, model


Gucci 2021 Pommes Collection
@lucas_xx444
@gucci


----------



## songan

Yoshiko NAKAJIMA - model


----------



## steph22

Cindy Crawford


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## songan

*Emma Winder *wears the unisex pants suit from the Gucci Pre-Fall 2021 runway show.





Source: Instagram, Vogue


----------



## songan

Model *Emma Winder *creates an outfit centered on her Jackie 1961 bag.
**


----------



## songan

*Daisy Edgar Jones* - haute couture model and nominee for BAFTA award


----------



## steph22

David Furnish


----------



## songan

*Charlene Choi* (蔡卓妍) - actress and singer

Gucci x The North Face collection


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

David Furnish


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Awkwafina


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Elton John


----------



## steph22

Tori Spelling


----------



## songan

*Camille Charriere *
Gucci Jackie 1961 with Prada heels and Closed denim on denim


----------



## songan

*Lee Ji-Ah* (김상은) carried GUCCI Diana Mini Tote Bag ($2,650 USD) in Penthouse season 3 episode 13. The drama is melodramatic— almost in a comical way. 
There is rampant over-acting and bad writing. But the most important aspect is: the characters always wear noticeable luxury brands, makes identification a breeze.


----------



## steph22

Melanie Brown


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams and daughter


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Tori Spelling


----------



## snibor

Jlo credit:Instagram


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Witney Carson


----------



## steph22

Kenya Moore


----------



## steph22

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## songan

Alizey Mirza - Dubai socialite


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## songan

Korean actress *Shin Mina *(신민아) wore Gucci in Hometown Cha Cha Cha, episode 3. Her outfit consisted of a GUCCI 2015 re-edition silk blouse with bees ($1300) and 2015 re-edition, high-rise, straight-cut, GUCCI wool pants ($1100), a pair of Belle Vivier suede pumps by ROGER VIVIER, and a gorgeous pair of earrings by Tasaki.


----------



## steph22

Denise Richards


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Tamara Beckwith


----------



## songan

Chiara Ferragani wears a Gucci Leather Belt with Snake Buckle.



SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Anny Fan 
Gucci Monogram Rain Coat


----------



## songan

Elizabeth Olson goes hobo-chic. 
70's Gucci Tote.


----------



## steph22

David Furnish


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## songan

Actress Mimi Yang / Yang Mi (杨幂) was caught by paparazzi wearing Gucci to the airport.




SOURCE: 小红书 | RED


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Tamara Beckwith


----------



## steph22

Kelly Price


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner


----------



## songan

Shin MinA (신민아) wore GUCCI Gucci 100 Fine Wool Dress (€2,500) in tvN's Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha episode 13 where she plays a dentist from the big city who moves to a small seaside town and begins a romance with a jack-of-all-trades man with a completely different personality than her own.


----------



## songan

Actress Choi Ji Woo  (최미향) dresses in a Gucci coat in episode 13 of Temptation 《유혹》. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



SOURCE: koreandramafashion.com


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## songan

Cecelia Boey otherwise known as Song Yan Fei (宋妍霏) wore the Gucci 100 Fine Wool Dress in Green for a photoshoot with the Gucci Horsebit 1955 shoulder bag. Press the arrow on the right side for more images.


----------



## songan

Singer IU (아이유) at Incheon Airport
Gucci Horsebit 1955 shoulder bag


----------



## songan

Gwen Steffani


Gucci GG Supreme Canvas Slip-On Sneakers  
	

		
			
		

		
	



SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Harry Styles


----------



## songan

Xenia Adonts & her Gucci Diana 
2021 Corset Trend


----------



## songan

Korean actress Shin Min-Ah (신민아) carried the Gucci Diana Mini Tote Bag $2,750 in tvN Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha episode 13. Her character in the drama is a dentist who is forced to a small, seaside town and meets a man who is her polar opposite. And they start a light-hearted romance.


----------



## songan

Karina Nigay
Gucci Jackie 1961 handbag


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 10, 2021 - NEW YORK CITY, NEW YORK
Jennifer Lopez with Ben Affleck:


Gucci Gg-Logo Leather and Suede Cape Brown
	

		
			
		

		
	



Gucci Horsebit Leather A-Line Skirt  
	

		
			
		

		
	



SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 9, 2021 - NEW YORK, NEW YORK
Bella Hadid


Gucci Spring 1998 Strappy Top
Gucci Horsebit Leather A-Line Skirt

SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## steph22

Lulu


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams


----------



## steph22

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## songan

Chinese actor Sean Xiao aka 肖戰 (Xiao Zhan) is one of Gucci's many brand ambassadors. Here, he models Gucci Men's suits and attempts to pull off Gucci Women's leather goods. Luxury fans are increasingly buying apparel made for the opposite gender. 
Unisex universality prevails for 2021.

SOURCES:  小红书 | RED








						Gucci Taps Xiao Zhan as Brand Ambassador to Boost Sales in China
					

With 29.6 million followers on Weibo, Zhan is also the face of Tod’s and Zenith in China.




					wwd.com


----------



## songan




----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## songan

Sarah Jessica Parker wore a Gucci suit in the SATC spinoff And Just Like That...


SOURCE: www.harpersbazaar.com/uk/fashion/what-to-wear/g37057394/and-just-like-that-style-fashion


----------



## songan

Katie Giorgadze


----------



## songan

Caroline Daur


----------



## songan

Park Bo Gum (박보검 ) acts as the character Sa Hye Joon in the drama Record of Youth 《청춘기록》. This drama documents the journey of three youth striving to make it in the Korean fashion industry; therefore, the promise of a lot of male fashion is guaranteed. In episode 2, he wears Ready-to-Wear from the Gucci Spring/Summer 2020 collection.




SOURCE: www.buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-park-bo-gum-fashion-record-of-youth.html


----------



## songan

Park Bo Gum (박보검 ) acts as the character Sa Hye Joon in the drama Record of Youth 《청춘기록》. This drama documents the journey of three youth striving to make it in the Korean fashion industry; therefore, the promise of a lot of male fashion is guaranteed. In episode 2, he wears Gucci Wool Cloth Oversized Coat as part of a fashion show.



SOURCE: buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-park-bo-gum-fashion-record-of-youth.html


----------



## songan

Park Bo Gum (박보검 ) acts as a young man trying to make it in the Korean fashion industry in Record of Youth 《청춘기록》.
In episode 3, he wore the  Gucci Fluid Drill Jacket over an informal white shirt for a smart-casual vibe.




SOURCE: buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-park-bo-gum-fashion-record-of-youth.html


----------



## songan

Park Bo Gum (박보검 ) wore Gucci Horsebit 1955 backpack in episode 4 of the fashion industry drama Record of Youth 《청춘기록》.



SOURCE: buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-park-bo-gum-fashion-record-of-youth.html


----------



## songan

Diana Spencer
Princess of Wales


SOURCE: buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/princess-diana-iconic-designer-handbags.html


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## songan

In the finale of Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha (갯마을 차차차), Shin Mina (신민아) wore an all-Gucci outfit by coupling a square G check tweed shirt dress with a Diana mini tote bag 

_Check Tweed Shirt Dress_
_Diana Mini Tote Bag_


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## songan

Xenia Adonts wore all Gucci in Los Angeles. This was a few days before the Gucci Love Parade in Hollywood.


----------



## songan

Lisa Banholzer


Gucci Horsebit 1955 Bag


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 2, 2021 - LOS ANGELES, CA
Gwyneth Paltrow @ the 'Gucci Love Parade' runway show


She chose to wear the Gucci Single Breasted Velvet Jacket (Style ‎673899 ZAHW8 6487)
with Gucci Stretch Velvet Flared Pants (Style ‎675762 ZAH1H 6487).

SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## songan

Actress Elle Fanning looked absolutely bewitching in her Gucci dress for the LACMA event.


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 6, 2021 - LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA
Rapper Lil Nas X met Squid Game's Jung Ho-yeon (정호연) and took photos with her at an after-party of the Gucci affiliated LACMA Art + Film Gala. Both are wearing Gucci. 



SOURCE: IG@lilnasx


----------



## songan

Actress Dakota Fanning was a guest for the Art + Film Gala a Gucci partnership with LACMA. She was photographed with the Gucci Creative Director Alessandro Michele. The dress code was Gucci.


----------



## songan

Jennifer Lopez & her Gucci Diana Bag:


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 2, 2021 - LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA
Sienna Miller came dressed in Gucci to the Gucci Love Parade fashion show.


----------



## songan

Bella Thorne


----------



## songan

Model Lindsey Wixon for Love Want magazine, fall/winter 2021:


----------



## songan

Supermodel Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 2, 2021 - HOLLYWOOD, LOS ANGELES
Olivia Wilde came dressed in Gucci to the Gucci Love Parade fashion show.


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Emma Corrin


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 2, 2021 - LOS ANGELES, CA
Thomasin McKenzie @ Gucci Love Parade


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Tori Spelling


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Bryant


----------



## steph22

Natalia Bryant


----------



## steph22

Rachel Zoe


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Whitney Port


----------



## steph22

Jojo Siwa


----------



## steph22

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster


----------



## steph22

Sophie Wilde


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Camila Alves


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Michelle Dockery


----------



## Tyler_JP

Charlotte Rampling in Brussels with her son.





@papertiger


----------



## steph22

Shelley Hennig


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## steph22

Sharna Burgess


----------



## steph22

Milla Jovovich


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katy Perry 1/13/22


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## Tyler_JP

American model Olivia Petersen in Paris for Fashion Week - I like the look!


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## Tyler_JP

Ingrid Bergman with her Gucci bags... First, in a still from the Rossellini film _Journey to Italy,_ and second, from her private life. Honestly, when I think of Gucci Bamboo, she is the first image that comes to mind.






@papertiger


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nene Leakes


----------



## steph22

Tatyana Ali


----------



## steph22

Model Alexina Graham


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Lulu


----------



## steph22

Tori Spelling


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Nick Jonas


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

A$AP Rocky


----------



## steph22

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Tookes


----------



## steph22

Gina Rodriguez


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Heidi Montag


----------



## steph22

Sharna Burgess


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Daisy Edgar-Jones


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Sophie Hermann


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Alex Scott


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Beanie Feldstein


----------



## steph22

Amber Riley


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Milla Jovovich


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Idris Elba

Getty Images


----------



## steph22

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## steph22

Tina Kunakey


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Michelle Dockery


----------



## steph22

Busy Philipps


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Jamie Lynn Sigler


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Amal Clooney


----------



## steph22

Alessandro Michele and Jared Leto


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Billie Eilish




Getty Images


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Anderson Paak


Gucci Instagram





Interview Magazine


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Milla Jovovich


----------



## poleneceline

Xiao Zhan


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Gia Coppola


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Melissa Joan Hart


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Mel B


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## Tyler_JP

Stunning *Jean Seberg*... Wearing a Chanel suit and carrying the vintage iteration of the Gucci Jackie in Venice, 1961.


----------



## steph22

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## Tyler_JP

Dakota


----------



## steph22

Aubrey Paige


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Gugu Mbatha-Raw


----------



## Tyler_JP

Posting a much better quality of this picture of Ava Gardner with her bamboo bag... Arriving in London from Rome with Walter Chiari, mid-50s:






@papertiger -


----------



## Tyler_JP

Sticking with the bamboo theme... Catherine Deneuve arriving in Cannes as only a true goddess can... Could this woman be any more perfect?


----------



## steph22

Annabelle Wallis


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

JoJo Siwa


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Julia Carey


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kelly Brook


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Leomie Anderson


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Macaulay Culkin


----------



## steph22

David Furnish



(edited: and Elton John - also wearing head to toe Gucci)


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Danni Minogue


----------



## steph22

Myleene Klass


----------



## steph22

Francia Raisa


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Greta Gerwig


----------



## steph22

Greta Gerwig


----------



## Tyler_JP

Jackie x Gucci


----------



## steph22

Harry Styles


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## clzclzclz

Jeremy O. Harris


----------



## clzclzclz

Benedetta Porcaroli


----------



## steph22

Gok Wan


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## steph22

Christy Turlington


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Harry Styles


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## clzclzclz

Adut Akech


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## steph22

Mickey Guyton


----------



## steph22

Margherita Mazzucco


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Gia Coppola


----------



## steph22

Tamara Beckwith


----------



## Bdntbooboo

Princess Di — an icon!


----------



## steph22

Mary Fitzgerald


----------



## steph22

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Odeya Rush


----------



## steph22

Victoria Lee


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Olivia DeJong


----------



## steph22

Linda Cardellini


----------



## steph22

Lacey Chabert


----------



## steph22

Julia Garner


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Jodie Turner-Smith


----------



## popartist

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Janelle Monae


----------



## steph22

Melanie C


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------

